# Wolf Rp ~Mountain Pack~



## pekinduck<3er

Come and join this new Wolf RP! Since theres not really any Rps on here try this one!Theres wolf Rps on BYC so nows theres one on here!






Who are we~

We are a pack called Mountain Pack and We are strong and loyal to our allies.We come in many shapes and sizes for we have lived in the mountains but have moved lower into a forest called SkyBlue forest.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Rules~

~Follow the Rules guys ok 
~No arguing/fighting with other byh's ok thank you if you follow these rules 
~No cussing
~No using the lords name in vain ok 
~No gory or to much bloody stuff i get it their wolfs but not to much 
~No bad stuff like you know the sex stuff we have kids on here ok 
~No doing bad things period 

Combat Rules~

-Dont get too gory/bloody ok
-Only one attack per post and ask the owner if you can kill them if you want to but only if they say yes
-No instant killing 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~Pack positions~
Alpha-Male:He is the Top-Dog or Top-Wolf.He is the leader so he makes the decisions.Can breed with any female he wants but is attached to the lead female.(Mainly if he wants to be)

Alpha-Female:Is the same as the Alpha male but is a little lower ranked than him.But they are mates(most of the time)

Medicine Wolf:He/She heals all of the pack members.

Look-outs:They look out for any Humans,Rogue wolfs or any other packs coming to their pack.They can be any size but can also be pretty small like a border colloe or something.Alot are very fast as they have to go on patrols alot very fast and stealth like.Excellent hearers and have good sight.

Trackers:They track down Wolfs or other animals and kill them.Only the Alpha male/Alpha female can tell He/She their orders.Very good eyes.

Ace wolfs:They hunt for all of the pack mebers.And can be very big and strong.excellent hunters.

Soldiers:They Protect the Alpha male and Female.

Queens:They are the mothers of the pack.They take care and raise the young.

Teens:They usually are trained by the Ace wolfs to hunt.But they can be whatever they want.

Pupsey are the young of the pack usually born from a another clanmate and cannot be taken care for or are found abandoned
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Outsiders:~Down below~

Rogues: They usually have been thrown out of a pack becuase they did something bad or horrible.Very aggresive and will hurt the Pack.Do not be friends with them.Are very sly and mean.Not trustworthy.

Loners:Are usually born in the wild.Or have escaped from zoos or somesort and have traveled here.Are trustworthy but usually shy or can be hard to find.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mates:When they are bonded for life.

Loves:They are like crushes but they want to be your mate.

Likes:Someone who just like you or has a simple crush on you.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~Sun Pack~Below~

Alpha Male:

Alpha Female:Goldie-
Goldie is a beautiful golden she-wolf. She has a very sunny personality, but can't stand wolves that are even the slightest bit dis-loyal. She is the alpha female of Sunpack. She has yet to find a mate.
Alpha-Male:He is the Top-Dog or Top-Wolf.He is the leader so he makes the decisions.Can breed with any female he wants but is attached to the lead female.(Mainly if he wants to be)

Medicine Wolf:

Look-outs:

Trackers:

Ace wolfs:

Queens:

Teens:

Pups:
_____________

Alpha-Male:

Alpha-Female: 
Reike is a She-Wolf a Pure white wolf. She has deep auburn eyes that shot daggers. On the backside of her legs she has pitch black streaks. She also has one down her back. The tips of her ears  are a more choclatey brown as is the tip o her tail. A fierce cunning wolf that likes to work. Good hunter. Will kill another wolf if it threatens to hurt her pack. Has a soft side though. Loves to play with pups in her free time. Another word to describe her is loving. She will take in any unwanted or un loved pup. She will allow most wolves into her pack. Does allow other pack members to have pups from time to time. Cannot remember a time when she wasn't leader.(DuckLover2399)

Medicine Wolf:Avalanche- A She-wolf slate grey with random streaks of brown, black, and white. Sarcastic and doesn't tolerate whinny wolfs. Is in Winterpack.No mate/crush. Avalanche "Ava" is a slate grey she-wolf with random streaks of black, brown, and white. She is the herb-wolf for Winterpack. She is very sarcastic and doesn't put up with whinny wolves, know-it-alls, or show-offs. She is very beautiful, but has yet to show any sign of wanting a mate, although, deep down, she dearly does. She's just waiting for the right wolf. If a wolf from another pack were sick and needed her help, she would never hesitate to help them. She is daring, bold, and brave. She doesn't care for the opinions of pushy warriors, or sassy pups. She is altogether unique.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(horsecrazychicklovingkid)

Look outs:
Blue-Is a blueish greyish looking color wolf. Blue is a She-wolf. She has a blue color to her on her back and a black head but with a white strip,also has a white belly.She has Beautiful eyes. She has very good hearing,great sight,is a great hunter but is small so she would rather be a scout.She is a excellent sneaker and is dangerous when stalking her prey or foe.She is sweet,shy,loving,caring,and brave at times.(pekinduck<3er)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ace wolfs:
Raven-Is a Black She-wolf.She has pure white teeth that are very sharp.She is a great hunter and has great eyes.Her eyes are a dark bluish color.She is a experieced fighter too.She is Cunning,sweet,brave,loyal,trustworthy,caring,loving.(pekinduck<3er)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quail-A He wolf that is pure white. He can be Nice but can be fierce also.For mate/crush He doesnt have one but is looking.(thefisherman)

Snake is a She-Wolf with Menaceing auburn eyes. Pitch black furn covers half her body. Her face is a swirl of chocolate and black fur. Her stomach is a brown color. Very pretty. Shy wolf doesnt talk much. Mostly hides or sleeps. She is a good hunter though. Was born into the pack so most wolfs know and respect her.(DuckLover2399)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trackers:

Soldiers:

Queens:

Teens:

Pups:

Rogue:
 Alexis- A sleek, russet colored she-wolf with a small, slender build. She is talkative and often quite rude, having a tendancy to be overly sarcastic.(chickiebooboo)

Loner:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To Join, fill these categories out. Copy and paste the form and PM it to me. Please don't post it on the forums as I may miss it and your charactor won't get added.

-Name-
-He-Wolf/She-Wolf-
-Looks-
-Your position-
-Personality-
-Love/Mate/Like-
-Pic-

The Territory:

Dens:They are just Holes in the earth that we have dug.

Catfish Stream: Its a crystal blue stream that has tons of species of fish especially different types of catfish.Though it is a clean stream its very fast.But is not considered a rapid

LilyPad Lake:It gets its name from having a lot of lily pads around the edges of it.But in the middle there is land and that is were there is a very popular nesting spot for ducks and such.The lake is more like a spring but is considered a lake for its size and other traits.

Knife point: Its a very dangerous canyon.if you get lost in it you will die.There is no escape from it,its like a maze but if you do fin its core you will find a beautiful haven for wolfs.

Meadow haven: Its in Knife point were its is a meadow with tons of prey and a beautiful healing spring and never gets cold or has fall or winetr.Its like heaven.

Fern Forest: It is a meeting place for the pack.It has an abundant supply of ferns for beeding and suchnot.

Tree log: Its and old hollowed out Tree and it homes the Medicine Wolf. It is very big and holds a ton of herbs.

Hunters Pod: Is a Old mansion but there is no owners. its broken down.

Leftover hut: Its and abandoned shack really.It has a chewed in entrance that the wolfs can get in and out of so they can put their leftover food in here for the winter.It keeps heat in when its winter.

Cave of Plenty: Its were the rest of the Pack sleeps and stays.Its a safe haven for them in the winter and in a hurricane or bad storm.

Queen Den:Its a Big tree but is dug under and can hold many Queen wolfs here and its safe from the cold.

Fern Forest:





These are our Dens!





And this is Meadow haven:





And this is Our forest.





Catfish Stream:





Were waiting for you!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Rieke trotted around the border of snow pack. Sniffing the air. She slipped through the forest her sleek white coat glowed in the afternoon sun. 

Snake lay sleeping in summer pack. She was almost invisible within the dark leaves and brush.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Rieke trotted around the border of snow pack. Sniffing the air. She slipped through the forest her sleek white coat glowed in the afternoon sun.
> 
> Snake lay sleeping in summer pack. She was almost invisible within the dark leaves and brush.


Raven walked aruond.then sat down gnawing on a deer limb she got from the food cave.


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rieke trotted around the border of snow pack. Sniffing the air. She slipped through the forest her sleek white coat glowed in the afternoon sun.
> 
> Snake lay sleeping in summer pack. She was almost invisible within the dark leaves and brush.
> 
> 
> 
> Raven walked aruond.then sat down gnawing on a deer limb she got from the food cave.
Click to expand...

Snake opened her eyes and peered at her. She let out a small whimper


----------



## the fisherman

(Hello)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> (Hello)


( hi  )


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hello)
> 
> 
> 
> ( hi  )
Click to expand...

(Whats wrong?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hello)
> 
> 
> 
> ( hi  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Whats wrong?)
Click to expand...

(I want horse to be on)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( hi  )
> 
> 
> 
> (Whats wrong?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I want horse to be on)
Click to expand...

(Yeah and pekin just went offline)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Meet Snake 





And Rieke 





Wanna make a wolf and rp with one of them


----------



## pekinduck<3er

(HELLOO!!! lol sorry watching a movie.... would you like me to put those pics on the site for people to know what you look like?i can do that)


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> (HELLOO!!! lol sorry watching a movie.... would you like me to put those pics on the site for people to know what you look like?i can do that)


(if you don't mind)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Oooh, Oooh! I just thought of the perfect name for a wolf!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Pekin, did you get my PM about McCoy Farm?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Pekin?????


----------



## pekinduck<3er

hello and yes i will respond to it in a bit watchin a movie right now sorry


----------



## pekinduck<3er

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Oooh, Oooh! I just thought of the perfect name for a wolf!


wat


----------



## pekinduck<3er

EVERYTHING IS UPDATED!!!! yay


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, Oooh! I just thought of the perfect name for a wolf!
> 
> 
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

Avalanche


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Can I have herb wolf, PLEASE???!!!


----------



## pekinduck<3er

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Can I have herb wolf, PLEASE???!!!


lol sure just pm me the form


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rieke trotted around the border of snow pack. Sniffing the air. She slipped through the forest her sleek white coat glowed in the afternoon sun.
> 
> Snake lay sleeping in summer pack. She was almost invisible within the dark leaves and brush.
> 
> 
> 
> Raven walked aruond.then sat down gnawing on a deer limb she got from the food cave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake opened her eyes and peered at her. She let out a small whimper
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Rieke walked around snowpack. She glittered in the morning lighght.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven walked aruond.then sat down gnawing on a deer limb she got from the food cave.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake opened her eyes and peered at her. She let out a small whimper
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

''huuuuuuuhhhhh......ok'' raven smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake opened her eyes and peered at her. She let out a small whimper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''huuuuuuuhhhhh......ok'' raven smiled
Click to expand...

She slowly walked out "oh its only you raven"


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''huuuuuuuhhhhh......ok'' raven smiled
> 
> 
> 
> She slowly walked out "oh its only you raven"
Click to expand...

''who did you think i was?'' she luaghed


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''huuuuuuuhhhhh......ok'' raven smiled
> 
> 
> 
> She slowly walked out "oh its only you raven"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''who did you think i was?'' she luaghed
Click to expand...

"I dunno" she said quietly


----------



## manybirds

can i join?


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> can i join?


Sure make the alpha male !


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> can i join?


definetley! just pm me a form


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She slowly walked out "oh its only you raven"
> 
> 
> 
> ''who did you think i was?'' she luaghed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dunno" she said quietly
Click to expand...

''oh well okay, do you want some of my deer leg?'' raven said smiling


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''who did you think i was?'' she luaghed
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''oh well okay, do you want some of my deer leg?'' raven said smiling
Click to expand...

"no thank you" she said bounding toward the dens (is raven near the border?)


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> ''oh well okay, do you want some of my deer leg?'' raven said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no thank you" she said bounding toward the dens (is raven near the border?)
Click to expand...

(yah)she just watched her run off and then started to continue gnawing on her deer leg


----------



## pekinduck<3er

new banner yay!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''oh well okay, do you want some of my deer leg?'' raven said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "no thank you" she said bounding toward the dens (is raven near the border?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (yah)she just watched her run off and then started to continue gnawing on her deer leg
Click to expand...

A deep growl could be heard behind her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

A beautiful she-wolf of mixed colors stepped into the clearing.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> A beautiful she-wolf of mixed colors stepped into the clearing.


Suddenly a huge white wolf jumped atop of her


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful she-wolf of mixed colors stepped into the clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly a huge white wolf jumped atop of her
Click to expand...

She growled, rolled over, and bit down hard on his neck. 
Some pics for you!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful she-wolf of mixed colors stepped into the clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly a huge white wolf jumped atop of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She growled, rolled over, and bit down hard on his neck.
> Some pics for you!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_wolf-head-first-nations-photo.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_white-wolf2.jpg
Click to expand...

The large she wolf easily subsdoed her. "why are you trespassing" she groaled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly a huge white wolf jumped atop of her
> 
> 
> 
> She growled, rolled over, and bit down hard on his neck.
> Some pics for you!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_wolf-head-first-nations-photo.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_white-wolf2.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large she wolf easily subsdoed her. "why are you trespassing" she groaled
Click to expand...

She slipped easily out of the other wolf's grip. She stared at the white wolf coolly. "I am the herb wolf for Winter-pack" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She growled, rolled over, and bit down hard on his neck.
> Some pics for you!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_wolf-head-first-nations-photo.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_white-wolf2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The large she wolf easily subsdoed her. "why are you trespassing" she groaled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She slipped easily out of the other wolf's grip. She stared at the white wolf coolly. "I am the herb wolf for Winter-pack" she said
Click to expand...

She growled "how come you have never met me"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large she wolf easily subsdoed her. "why are you trespassing" she groaled
> 
> 
> 
> She slipped easily out of the other wolf's grip. She stared at the white wolf coolly. "I am the herb wolf for Winter-pack" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She growled "how come you have never met me"
Click to expand...

"The _new_ herb wolf" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She slipped easily out of the other wolf's grip. She stared at the white wolf coolly. "I am the herb wolf for Winter-pack" she said
> 
> 
> 
> She growled "how come you have never met me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The _new_ herb wolf" she said
Click to expand...

"i am the alpha female" she growled "I should know@"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She growled "how come you have never met me"
> 
> 
> 
> "The _new_ herb wolf" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "i am the alpha female" she growled "I should know@"
Click to expand...

"Well, now you do" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The _new_ herb wolf" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "i am the alpha female" she growled "I should know@"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, now you do" she said
Click to expand...

"yes"' she growled then hopped of the wolf.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "i am the alpha female" she growled "I should know@"
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, now you do" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes"' she growled then hopped of the wolf.
Click to expand...

Raven walked over ''Hello your new right?My names Raven,nice to meet you''


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, now you do" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "yes"' she growled then hopped of the wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raven walked over ''Hello your new right?My names Raven,nice to meet you''
Click to expand...

"new?" she growled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes"' she growled then hopped of the wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Raven walked over ''Hello your new right?My names Raven,nice to meet you''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "new?" she growled
Click to expand...

She stood up and shook out her coat. She glared at the white wolf.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven walked over ''Hello your new right?My names Raven,nice to meet you''
> 
> 
> 
> "new?" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stood up and shook out her coat. She glared at the white wolf.
Click to expand...

"i am the alpha female!"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "new?" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up and shook out her coat. She glared at the white wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "i am the alpha female!"
Click to expand...

"Your point is?" she asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up and shook out her coat. She glared at the white wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> "i am the alpha female!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your point is?" she asked
Click to expand...

She pinned her tom the ground "you will Not disrespect me"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "i am the alpha female!"
> 
> 
> 
> "Your point is?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pinned her tom the ground "you will Not disrespect me"
Click to expand...

She wiggled out from underneath the white wolf and fluffed out her pelt. "I don't have to respect you" she growled. _My only loyalty is to injured wolves_ she thought.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your point is?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> She pinned her tom the ground "you will Not disrespect me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wiggled out from underneath the white wolf and fluffed out her pelt. "I don't have to respect you" she growled. _My only loyalty is to injured wolves_ she thought.
Click to expand...

"your loyalty is to me! " she growled got live in summer pack if you wantto run things!" she growled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pinned her tom the ground "you will Not disrespect me"
> 
> 
> 
> She wiggled out from underneath the white wolf and fluffed out her pelt. "I don't have to respect you" she growled. _My only loyalty is to injured wolves_ she thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "your loyalty is to me! " she growled got live in summer pack if you wantto run things!" she growled
Click to expand...

"I'm staying and I don't want to run anything. Now, where the herb den?" she askd


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wiggled out from underneath the white wolf and fluffed out her pelt. "I don't have to respect you" she growled. _My only loyalty is to injured wolves_ she thought.
> 
> 
> 
> "your loyalty is to me! " she growled got live in summer pack if you wantto run things!" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm staying and I don't want to run anything. Now, where the herb den?" she askd
Click to expand...

"It's over there"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "your loyalty is to me! " she growled got live in summer pack if you wantto run things!" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm staying and I don't want to run anything. Now, where the herb den?" she askd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It's over there"
Click to expand...

She turned and padded briskly to it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm staying and I don't want to run anything. Now, where the herb den?" she askd
> 
> 
> 
> "It's over there"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She turned and padded briskly to it.
Click to expand...

She shook her head "pups" she murmured


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's over there"
> 
> 
> 
> She turned and padded briskly to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head "pups" she murmured
Click to expand...

"I'm not a pup" she said, disappearing into the den.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned and padded briskly to it.
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head "pups" she murmured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm not a pup" she said, disappearing into the den.
Click to expand...

"pup"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head "pups" she murmured
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a pup" she said, disappearing into the den.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "pup"
Click to expand...

"Not a pup" she called, her voice echoy from inside the den.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a pup" she said, disappearing into the den.
> 
> 
> 
> "pup"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Not a pup" she called, her voice echoy from inside the den.
Click to expand...

"yes a pup stupid one at that"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "pup"
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a pup" she called, her voice echoy from inside the den.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes a pup stupid one at that"
Click to expand...

"Not a pup,can you fix a broken leg or save a dying wolf? Hmm?" she asked, poking her head out of the den.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a pup" she called, her voice echoy from inside the den.
> 
> 
> 
> "yes a pup stupid one at that"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Not a pup,can you fix a broken leg or save a dying wolf? Hmm?" she asked, poking her head out of the den.
Click to expand...

"yes I can. A herb wolf once myself" she growled


----------



## the fisherman

Quail walked around bored


----------



## the fisherman

(looks like I killed the thread)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quail walked around bored


Snake slithered up beside him "hey quail" she said quietly


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked around bored
> 
> 
> 
> Snake slithered up beside him "hey quail" she said quietly
Click to expand...

"Hi whats up" he said smiling


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked around bored
> 
> 
> 
> Snake slithered up beside him "hey quail" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hi whats up" he said smiling
Click to expand...

"nothing much" she said being bold


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake slithered up beside him "hey quail" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi whats up" he said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing much" she said being bold
Click to expand...

"What do you want to do?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi whats up" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing much" she said being bold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What do you want to do?" he asked
Click to expand...

"I dunno"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing much" she said being bold
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want to do?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dunno"
Click to expand...

"Oh ok" he said bored


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quail walked around bored


(what pack?)


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked around bored
> 
> 
> 
> (what pack?)
Click to expand...

(winter)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked around bored
> 
> 
> 
> (what pack?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (winter)
Click to expand...

(NVM)


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what pack?)
> 
> 
> 
> (winter)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (NVM)
Click to expand...

(ok)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want to do?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh ok" he said bored
Click to expand...

She pushed him with her bum playfully.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno"
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh ok" he said bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pushed him with her bum playfully.
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh ok" he said bored
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed him with her bum playfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

She yippee playfully


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed him with her bum playfully.
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She yippee playfully
Click to expand...

"Do you want to go for a hunt" he asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Are there any sunpack wolvea?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Are there any sunpack wolvea?


No


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> 
> 
> She yippee playfully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do you want to go for a hunt" he asked
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She yippee playfully
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you want to go for a hunt" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"sure" she said shakier


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any sunpack wolvea?
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

:/ Only my two new ones. Wow, a pack of two wolves. :/


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you want to go for a hunt" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure" she said shakier
Click to expand...

"Ok follow me" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" she said shakier
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok follow me" he said
Click to expand...

"ok"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" she said shakier
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok follow me" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ok"
Click to expand...

He led her to some deer "You ready" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok follow me" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "ok"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He led her to some deer "You ready" he asked
Click to expand...

"yea"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ok"
> 
> 
> 
> He led her to some deer "You ready" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yea"
Click to expand...

he went a little closer to the deer then ran as fast as he could trying to catch it


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He led her to some deer "You ready" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "yea"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he went a little closer to the deer then ran as fast as he could tring to catch it
Click to expand...

She bolted ahead of him. A brutal hunter. She grabbed the fast moving feet of the deer bringing him down.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yea"
> 
> 
> 
> he went a little closer to the deer then ran as fast as he could tring to catch it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She bolted ahead of him. A brutal hunter. She grabbed the fast moving feet of the deer bringing him down.
Click to expand...

"Nice one" he said smiling


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he went a little closer to the deer then ran as fast as he could tring to catch it
> 
> 
> 
> She bolted ahead of him. A brutal hunter. She grabbed the fast moving feet of the deer bringing him down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nice one" he said smiling
Click to expand...

She nodded


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She bolted ahead of him. A brutal hunter. She grabbed the fast moving feet of the deer bringing him down.
> 
> 
> 
> "Nice one" he said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nice one" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

She ripped of a chnk off meat and began chewing it. She watched him.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ripped of a chnk off meat and began chewing it. She watched him.
Click to expand...

He layed down.


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> 
> 
> She ripped of a chnk off meat and began chewing it. She watched him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He layed down.
Click to expand...

She watched him. Something clicked in her just then. She didn't know what though.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ripped of a chnk off meat and began chewing it. She watched him.
> 
> 
> 
> He layed down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched him. Something clicked in her just then. She didn't know what though.
Click to expand...

"Whats wrong" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He layed down.
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him. Something clicked in her just then. She didn't know what though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Whats wrong" he asked
Click to expand...

"nothing" she said between small bites


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him. Something clicked in her just then. She didn't know what though.
> 
> 
> 
> "Whats wrong" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing" she said between small bites
Click to expand...

"Come on tell me" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whats wrong" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing" she said between small bites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Come on tell me" he asked
Click to expand...

She grinder her teeth "you thnk I was weird"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any sunpack wolvea?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/ Only my two new ones. Wow, a pack of two wolves. :/
Click to expand...

Somebody needs to make a Sunpack wolf!


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing" she said between small bites
> 
> 
> 
> "Come on tell me" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She grinder her teeth "you thnk I was weird"
Click to expand...

"No" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Come on tell me" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She grinder her teeth "you thnk I was weird"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No" he said
Click to expand...

She looked up at him "ya i would"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She grinder her teeth "you thnk I was weird"
> 
> 
> 
> "No" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at him "ya it would"
Click to expand...

(Wait what?)


----------



## the fisherman

(Do I repel people from threads?)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She grinder her teeth "you thnk I was weird"
> 
> 
> 
> "No" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at him "ya i would"
Click to expand...

"No" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him "ya i would"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No" he said
Click to expand...

She cocked her brow. "fine" she growled. She ground her teeth "I err think yer cute"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him "ya i would"
> 
> 
> 
> "No" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cocked her brow. "fine" she growled. She ground her teeth "I err think yer cute"
Click to expand...

"Wha" he said surprised


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her brow. "fine" she growled. She ground her teeth "I err think yer cute"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wha" he said surprised
Click to expand...

"see" she said ashamed


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her brow. "fine" she growled. She ground her teeth "I err think yer cute"
> 
> 
> 
> "Wha" he said surprised
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "see" she said ashamed
Click to expand...

"I do too" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wha" he said surprised
> 
> 
> 
> "see" she said ashamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I do too" he said
Click to expand...

"you think your cute" she asked jokingly.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "see" she said ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> "I do too" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you think your cute" she asked jokingly.
Click to expand...

"No I think your cute" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I do too" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "you think your cute" she asked jokingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No I think your cute" he said
Click to expand...

"hmm" she said squinting her eyes.she hopped up and walked around him.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you think your cute" she asked jokingly.
> 
> 
> 
> "No I think your cute" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hmm" she said squinting her eyes.she hopped up and walked around him.
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No I think your cute" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "hmm" she said squinting her eyes.she hopped up and walked around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

"May I eat" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No I think your cute" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "hmm" she said squinting her eyes.she hopped up and walked around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

She pooped down beside him.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hmm" she said squinting her eyes.she hopped up and walked around him.
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pooped down beside him.
Click to expand...

(NVM)


----------



## DuckLover2399

(oops typo!) she layed down beside him.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> (oops typo!) she layed down beside him.


He smiled


----------



## the fisherman

"What do you want to do now?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> "What do you want to do now?" he asked


She layed her head flat on the ground "I dunno"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Look at all these wolf pics I found!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

*drops dead* omg those are sooooo cute


----------



## the fisherman

(Hey)


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want to do now?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She layed her head flat on the ground "I dunno"
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want to do now?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She layed her head flat on the ground "I dunno"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Oh well" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She layed her head flat on the ground "I dunno"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh well" he said
Click to expand...

"what?"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh well" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "what?"
Click to expand...

"Oh nothing Im just bored" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh well" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "what?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh nothing Im just bored" he said
Click to expand...

She got up and nudged him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh nothing Im just bored" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She got up and nudged him
Click to expand...

He got up


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh nothing Im just bored" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She got up and nudged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got up
Click to expand...

"I'm bored" she said beginning to walk


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I found more!!!!!!!


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got up and nudged him
> 
> 
> 
> He got up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm bored" she said beginning to walk
Click to expand...

"I am too" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got up
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm bored" she said beginning to walk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I am too" he said
Click to expand...

"whatcha want ta do"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm bored" she said beginning to walk
> 
> 
> 
> "I am too" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "whatcha want ta do"
Click to expand...

"I dont know" he said


----------



## the fisherman

(here he is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am too" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "whatcha want ta do"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dont know" he said
Click to expand...

She bounded ahead.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "whatcha want ta do"
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont know" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She bounded ahead.
Click to expand...

he raced after her


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont know" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She bounded ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he raced after her
Click to expand...

She suddenly droped out of sight. "


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She bounded ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> he raced after her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She suddenly droped out of sight. "
Click to expand...

"Oh great I lost her" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he raced after her
> 
> 
> 
> She suddenly droped out of sight. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh great I lost her" he said
Click to expand...

She made a deep circle around him. She stood just behind him. She growled


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She suddenly droped out of sight. "
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh great I lost her" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She made a deep circle around him. She stood just behind him. She growled
Click to expand...

"Dont tell me thats someone from the other pack" he said slowly tuning around


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh great I lost her" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She made a deep circle around him. She stood just behind him. She growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Dont tell me thats someone from the other pack" he said slowly tuning around
Click to expand...

"Oh its just you" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made a deep circle around him. She stood just behind him. She growled
> 
> 
> 
> "Dont tell me thats someone from the other pack" he said slowly tuning around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh its just you" he said
Click to expand...

She rolled over laughing. "hey I'm bored ok?"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dont tell me thats someone from the other pack" he said slowly tuning around
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh its just you" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled over laughing. "hey I'm bored ok?"
Click to expand...

"Yeah mee too" he said laughing


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh its just you" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled over laughing. "hey I'm bored ok?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah mee too" he said laughing
Click to expand...

She flicked her ears as rieke howled in the distance.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled over laughing. "hey I'm bored ok?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah mee too" he said laughing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She flicked her ears as rieke howled in the distance.
Click to expand...

"I think we should get back to the pack" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah mee too" he said laughing
> 
> 
> 
> She flicked her ears as rieke howled in the distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I think we should get back to the pack" he said
Click to expand...

"yea" she said shaking


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She flicked her ears as rieke howled in the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we should get back to the pack" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yea" she said shaking
Click to expand...

"follow me" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we should get back to the pack" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "yea" she said shaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "follow me" he said
Click to expand...

"mmk"


----------



## the fisherman

he led her to the rest of the pack


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> he led her to the rest of the pack


She walked gingerly beside him. Pickimg up her cream colored paws.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?


Did you read a lll of it. She says she took it from you. She credited it to YOU!


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read a lll of it. She says she took it from you. She credited it to YOU!
Click to expand...

Yes, I read through it. But that doesn't mean she can use it without even asking. I spent a lot of my spare time working on those descriptions so that they could be unique and different then even the SnowPack that 44Wolves created. I didn't spend all that time on it just for others to copy it onto another site.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read a lll of it. She says she took it from you. She credited it to YOU!
Click to expand...

And no, she mentioned that it was the same thing as SnowPack. Which isn't crediting it to me.


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read a lll of it. She says she took it from you. She credited it to YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, she mentioned that it was the same thing as SnowPack. Which isn't crediting it to me.
Click to expand...

Then she credited it to snowpack. Wrong no. Boo chill out. She has the right


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read a lll of it. She says she took it from you. She credited it to YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> And no, she mentioned that it was the same thing as SnowPack. Which isn't crediting it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then she credited it to snowpack. Wrong no. Boo chill out. She has the right
Click to expand...

I put several hours of hard work and thinking into the page, I'm not gunna sit around while others copy it for their own uses. Although, I don't really expect you to understand, seeing as you tried to create another horse RP even after several people said no.


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, she mentioned that it was the same thing as SnowPack. Which isn't crediting it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she credited it to snowpack. Wrong no. Boo chill out. She has the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put several hours of hard work and thinking into the page, I'm not gunna sit around while others copy it for their own uses. Although, I don't really expect you to understand, seeing as you tried to create another horse RP even after several people said no.
Click to expand...

That wasn't even me! Boo just leave please your gunn a get the thread closed


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she credited it to snowpack. Wrong no. Boo chill out. She has the right
> 
> 
> 
> I put several hours of hard work and thinking into the page, I'm not gunna sit around while others copy it for their own uses. Although, I don't really expect you to understand, seeing as you tried to create another horse RP even after several people said no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't even me! Boo just leave please your gunn a get the thread closed
Click to expand...

mhmm, I have no intention of staying. My comment was directed it pekinduck<3er, not you. Since I obviously can't speak to her on the forums without someone inturrupting I will PM her instead.


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put several hours of hard work and thinking into the page, I'm not gunna sit around while others copy it for their own uses. Although, I don't really expect you to understand, seeing as you tried to create another horse RP even after several people said no.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't even me! Boo just leave please your gunn a get the thread closed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mhmm, I have no intention of staying. My comment was directed it pekinduck<3er, not you. Since I obviously can't speak to her on the forums without someone inturrupting I will PM her instead.
Click to expand...

It should of been kept to pm in the first place. I was standing up for her.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't even me! Boo just leave please your gunn a get the thread closed
> 
> 
> 
> mhmm, I have no intention of staying. My comment was directed it pekinduck<3er, not you. Since I obviously can't speak to her on the forums without someone inturrupting I will PM her instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should of been kept to pm in the first place. I was standing up for her.
Click to expand...

I wasn't accusing her of anything, I was merely asking her to change it. There was nothing to stand up against.


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhmm, I have no intention of staying. My comment was directed it pekinduck<3er, not you. Since I obviously can't speak to her on the forums without someone inturrupting I will PM her instead.
> 
> 
> 
> It should of been kept to pm in the first place. I was standing up for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't accusing her of anything, I was merely asking her to change it. There was nothing to stand up against.
Click to expand...

I respectfully ask you to leave the thread.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should of been kept to pm in the first place. I was standing up for her.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't accusing her of anything, I was merely asking her to change it. There was nothing to stand up against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respectfully ask you to leave the thread.
Click to expand...

I will, once it has been changed.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

Im sorry i understand how you feel i will change it at once and thnx ducklover  I meant to put something saying that this was made by chickiebooboo but i will change it right now ok im sorry can you forgive me?


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> Im sorry i understand how you feel i will change it at once and thnx ducklover  I meant to put something saying that this was made by chickiebooboo but i will change it right now ok im sorry can you forgive me?


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> Im sorry i understand how you feel i will change it at once and thnx ducklover  I meant to put something saying that this was made by chickiebooboo but i will change it right now ok im sorry can you forgive me?


Of course I can pekinduck<3er, if you make MountainPack unique and different the SnowPack. 

See ducklover2399? Your inturruption was not needed, it has been worked out. From now on, I respectfully ask you to stay out of my business.


----------



## bella1210

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry i understand how you feel i will change it at once and thnx ducklover  I meant to put something saying that this was made by chickiebooboo but i will change it right now ok im sorry can you forgive me?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can pekinduck<3er, if you make MountainPack unique and different the SnowPack.
> 
> See ducklover2399? Your inturruption was not needed, it has been worked out. From now on, I respectfully ask you to stay out of my business.
Click to expand...

anyways ChickieBooBoo you had the right to tell her that i would have stood up for you if i was on when this was going on you had the right to be mad at her because this was your thread you you worked hard on it


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

bella1210 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry i understand how you feel i will change it at once and thnx ducklover  I meant to put something saying that this was made by chickiebooboo but i will change it right now ok im sorry can you forgive me?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can pekinduck<3er, if you make MountainPack unique and different the SnowPack.
> 
> See ducklover2399? Your inturruption was not needed, it has been worked out. From now on, I respectfully ask you to stay out of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyways ChickieBooBoo you had the right to tell her that i would have stood up for you if i was on when this was going on you had the right to be mad at her because this was your thread you you worked hard on it
Click to expand...

Thank you bella.


----------



## bella1210

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can pekinduck<3er, if you make MountainPack unique and different the SnowPack.
> 
> See ducklover2399? Your inturruption was not needed, it has been worked out. From now on, I respectfully ask you to stay out of my business.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways ChickieBooBoo you had the right to tell her that i would have stood up for you if i was on when this was going on you had the right to be mad at her because this was your thread you you worked hard on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you bella.
Click to expand...

your welcome


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?


Not trying to argue Boo, but all packs have those positions in real life. There are the alpha female and male, the guards, hunters, but there probably isn't a herb-wolf  in real life , pups and pup-mothers. i see that you have resolved the matter and i was just commenting.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure make the alpha male !
Click to expand...

LOL my area of expertease. he's a lean mean fighting machine


----------



## pekinduck<3er

lol if you want to join just pm me


----------



## pekinduck<3er

bella1210 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry i understand how you feel i will change it at once and thnx ducklover  I meant to put something saying that this was made by chickiebooboo but i will change it right now ok im sorry can you forgive me?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can pekinduck<3er, if you make MountainPack unique and different the SnowPack.
> 
> See ducklover2399? Your inturruption was not needed, it has been worked out. From now on, I respectfully ask you to stay out of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyways ChickieBooBoo you had the right to tell her that i would have stood up for you if i was on when this was going on you had the right to be mad at her because this was your thread you you worked hard on it
Click to expand...

yah well atleast she wasnt mean


----------



## the fisherman

Hey guys


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Hey guys


hey


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> hey
Click to expand...

 Im trying to find some funny videos


----------



## pekinduck<3er

lol ok


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> lol ok


Hey can you come on byc


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can you come on byc
Click to expand...

sure


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can you come on byc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure
Click to expand...

thanks Im bored and Im not sleepy


----------



## pekinduck<3er

lol i kinda am


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> lol i kinda am


Yeah I kinda am now too


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i kinda am
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I kinda am now too
Click to expand...

lol its contagous


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i kinda am
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I kinda am now too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol its contagous
Click to expand...

 yep


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to argue Boo, but all packs have those positions in real life. There are the alpha female and male, the guards, hunters, but there probably isn't a herb-wolf  in real life , pups and pup-mothers. i see that you have resolved the matter and i was just commenting.
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'm sure there is more then one way to explain them. I changed it quite a bit from 44Wolves's version.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be mean or offensive, but the first page is a COMPLETE copy of what I have on SnowPack. I don't mind that you created another wolf RP, but to copy and paste everything pretty much word for word? The camp and territory descriptions? The Pack positions? How can this be MountainPack if you pretty much took everything from SnowPack?
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to argue Boo, but all packs have those positions in real life. There are the alpha female and male, the guards, hunters, but there probably isn't a herb-wolf  in real life , pups and pup-mothers. i see that you have resolved the matter and i was just commenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I'm sure there is more then one way to explain them. I changed it quite a bit from 44Wolves's version.
Click to expand...

Remember, not arguing!  Yeah!


----------



## bella1210

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to argue Boo, but all packs have those positions in real life. There are the alpha female and male, the guards, hunters, but there probably isn't a herb-wolf  in real life , pups and pup-mothers. i see that you have resolved the matter and i was just commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I'm sure there is more then one way to explain them. I changed it quite a bit from 44Wolves's version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, not arguing!  Yeah!
Click to expand...

i argree with ChickieBooBoo he can be mad it was her thread and she copied it


----------



## DuckLover2399

bella1210 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I'm sure there is more then one way to explain them. I changed it quite a bit from 44Wolves's version.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, not arguing!  Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i argree with ChickieBooBoo he can be mad it was her thread and she copied it
Click to expand...

Leave it alone bella. Just leave ok. We finished it.


----------



## DuckyGurl

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, not arguing!  Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> i argree with ChickieBooBoo he can be mad it was her thread and she copied it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave it alone bella. Just leave ok. We finished it.
Click to expand...

Hey, I agree with Bella. Boo has a right to protest.


----------



## bella1210

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i argree with ChickieBooBoo he can be mad it was her thread and she copied it
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it alone bella. Just leave ok. We finished it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I agree with Bella. Boo has a right to protest.
Click to expand...

x2 she really dose because it is her thread and i would be mad if i was her to


----------



## DuckLover2399

bella1210 said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it alone bella. Just leave ok. We finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I agree with Bella. Boo has a right to protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 she really dose because it is her thread and i would be mad if i was her to
Click to expand...

Like I said earlier. Please stop posting rude things if you would like to talk about it pm me but don't get her thread shut.


----------



## bella1210

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I agree with Bella. Boo has a right to protest.
> 
> 
> 
> x2 she really dose because it is her thread and i would be mad if i was her to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said earlier. Please stop posting rude things if you would like to talk about it pm me but don't get her thread shut.
Click to expand...

we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I agree with Bella. Boo has a right to protest.
> 
> 
> 
> x2 she really dose because it is her thread and i would be mad if i was her to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said earlier. Please stop posting rude things if you would like to talk about it pm me but don't get her thread shut.
Click to expand...

Guys can we just stop


----------



## DuckLover2399

bella1210 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 she really dose because it is her thread and i would be mad if i was her to
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier. Please stop posting rude things if you would like to talk about it pm me but don't get her thread shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut
Click to expand...

Like I said you are being rude. Please if you would like to talk abOut it PM me!


----------



## bella1210

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier. Please stop posting rude things if you would like to talk about it pm me but don't get her thread shut.
> 
> 
> 
> we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said you are being rude. Please if you would like to talk abOut it PM me!
Click to expand...

no we are not being rude she could have made this different from snowpack


----------



## the fisherman

bella1210 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said you are being rude. Please if you would like to talk abOut it PM me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we are not being rude she could have made this different from snowpack
Click to expand...

JUST STOP


----------



## bella1210

the fisherman said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said you are being rude. Please if you would like to talk abOut it PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> no we are not being rude she could have made this different from snowpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST STOP
Click to expand...

i am trying to stop ducklover2399 just keeps saying we are being rude


----------



## the fisherman

bella1210 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no we are not being rude she could have made this different from snowpack
> 
> 
> 
> JUST STOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am trying to stop ducklover2399 just keeps saying we are being rude
Click to expand...

well could you move it to pm i am getting very annoyed


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST STOP
> 
> 
> 
> i am trying to stop ducklover2399 just keeps saying we are being rude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well could you move it to pm i am getting very annoyed
Click to expand...

Bella I ask you to quit talking to on this thread please


----------



## DuckyGurl

bella1210 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 she really dose because it is her thread and i would be mad if i was her to
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier. Please stop posting rude things if you would like to talk about it pm me but don't get her thread shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut
Click to expand...

x2!


----------



## bella1210

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier. Please stop posting rude things if you would like to talk about it pm me but don't get her thread shut.
> 
> 
> 
> we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2!
Click to expand...

see we are not being mean or rude


----------



## DuckLover2399

bella1210 said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut
> 
> 
> 
> x2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see we are not being mean or rude
Click to expand...

I ask you to please leave the thread or stop talking to me. It has been resolves.


----------



## the fisherman

bella1210 said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are not being mean and we are not being rude but she dose have the right to be mad and i am not trying to get her thread shut
> 
> 
> 
> x2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see we are not being mean or rude
Click to expand...

Ok ok but could you talk about it somewhere else


----------



## bella1210

the fisherman said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2!
> 
> 
> 
> see we are not being mean or rude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok but could you talk about it somewhere else
Click to expand...

ok i will stop now


----------



## DuckLover2399

bella1210 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see we are not being mean or rude
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok but could you talk about it somewhere else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok i will stop now
Click to expand...

Tnk you! finally!


----------



## the fisherman

bella1210 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see we are not being mean or rude
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok but could you talk about it somewhere else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok i will stop now
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## bella1210

the fisherman said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok but could you talk about it somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> ok i will stop now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

your welcome


----------



## DuckLover2399

Back to rping! 

Snake layed down exhaugsted. She nuzzled quail (that's his name right?)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Back to rping!
> 
> Snake layed down exhaugsted. She nuzzled quail (that's his name right?)


(Yeah) He watched her smiling


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to rping!
> 
> Snake layed down exhaugsted. She nuzzled quail (that's his name right?)
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah) He watched her smiling
Click to expand...

She looked up at him.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to rping!
> 
> Snake layed down exhaugsted. She nuzzled quail (that's his name right?)
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah) He watched her smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at him.
Click to expand...

(Are they mates now??)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah) He watched her smiling
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Are they mates now??)
Click to expand...

(I dunno, I guess they could be if you wanted)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him.
> 
> 
> 
> (Are they mates now??)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I dunno, I guess they could be if you wanted)
Click to expand...

(  )


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Are they mates now??)
> 
> 
> 
> (I dunno, I guess they could be if you wanted)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (  )
Click to expand...

(You can choose)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I dunno, I guess they could be if you wanted)
> 
> 
> 
> (  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (You can choose)
Click to expand...

(I guess there mates then  , hey are you on howrse)

Reek layed her head out flat. She whinied quietly


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to rping!
> 
> Snake layed down exhaugsted. She nuzzled quail (that's his name right?)
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah) He watched her smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at him.
Click to expand...

He smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (  )
> 
> 
> 
> (You can choose)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I guess there mates then  , hey are you on howrse)
> 
> Reek layed her head out flat. She whinied quietly
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can choose)
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess there mates then  , hey are you on howrse)
> 
> Reek layed her head out flat. She whinied quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

(Wait are they with Reek?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess there mates then  , hey are you on howrse)
> 
> Reek layed her head out flat. She whinied quietly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Wait are they with Reek?)
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Wait are they with Reek?)
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

(Ok)


----------



## DuckLover2399

She layed her head on his back.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> She layed her head on his back.


He smiled and fell asleep


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She layed her head on his back.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and fell asleep
Click to expand...

She sighed worriedly. She didn't know if the pack leader took kindly too mates.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She layed her head on his back.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and fell asleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed worriedly. She didn't know if the pack leader took kindly too mates.
Click to expand...

He woke up "When do you think we should go back to the rest of the pack"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and fell asleep
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed worriedly. She didn't know if the pack leader took kindly too mates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He woke up "When do you think we should go back to the rest of the pack"
Click to expand...

"I don't know" she said softly. Snuggleing her head deep in his thick fur.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed worriedly. She didn't know if the pack leader took kindly too mates.
> 
> 
> 
> He woke up "When do you think we should go back to the rest of the pack"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't know" she said softly. Snuggleing her head deep in his thick fur.
Click to expand...

"Oh well" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He woke up "When do you think we should go back to the rest of the pack"
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said softly. Snuggleing her head deep in his thick fur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh well" he said
Click to expand...

"we can go back if you want" she replied lifting her head.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said softly. Snuggleing her head deep in his thick fur.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh well" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "we can go back if you want" she replied lifting her head.
Click to expand...

"No no I like it here with you" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh well" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "we can go back if you want" she replied lifting her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No no I like it here with you" he said
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes and layed her head on his back


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "we can go back if you want" she replied lifting her head.
> 
> 
> 
> "No no I like it here with you" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes and layed her head on his back
Click to expand...

He fell asleep


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No no I like it here with you" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and layed her head on his back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He fell asleep
Click to expand...

She Watched him her eyelids beginning to flicker


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and layed her head on his back
> 
> 
> 
> He fell asleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She Watched him her eyelids beginning to flicker
Click to expand...

he smiled in his sleep


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He fell asleep
> 
> 
> 
> She Watched him her eyelids beginning to flicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled in his sleep
Click to expand...

She snuggled into him. Just as her dark eyelids closed.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Watched him her eyelids beginning to flicker
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled in his sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snuggled into him. Just as her dark eyelids closed.
Click to expand...

He was in deep sleep


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

Alexis trotted into view, her pawsteps light and her head and tail raised high.


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> Alexis trotted into view, her pawsteps light and her head and tail raised high.


Snakes head shot up. "quail get up, hurry" she said urgently a hint of nervousness In her voice.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis trotted into view, her pawsteps light and her head and tail raised high.
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes head shot up. "quail get up, hurry" she said urgently a hint of nervousness In her voice.
Click to expand...

He got up "What the"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis trotted into view, her pawsteps light and her head and tail raised high.
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes head shot up. "quail get up, hurry" she said urgently a hint of nervousness In her voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got up "What the"
Click to expand...

Alexis stopped at the sound of their voices, her eyes twitching "Who are you" She demanded.


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes head shot up. "quail get up, hurry" she said urgently a hint of nervousness In her voice.
> 
> 
> 
> He got up "What the"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis stopped at the sound of their voices, her eyes twitching "Who are you" She demanded.
Click to expand...

"First tell me who you are" he said


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got up "What the"
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis stopped at the sound of their voices, her eyes twitching "Who are you" She demanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "First tell me who you are" he said
Click to expand...

"Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis stopped at the sound of their voices, her eyes twitching "Who are you" She demanded.
> 
> 
> 
> "First tell me who you are" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"
Click to expand...

"Quail" he said growling


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis stopped at the sound of their voices, her eyes twitching "Who are you" She demanded.
> 
> 
> 
> "First tell me who you are" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"
Click to expand...

Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First tell me who you are" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"
Click to expand...

"Snake stop we arent looking for any fights" quail said


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First tell me who you are" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"
Click to expand...

"Is that so?" She said innocently, followed by a sarcastic laugh


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"
> 
> 
> 
> Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Snake stop we arent looking for any fights" quail said
Click to expand...

She glared at him "rieke will come looking" she looked toward Alexis "she won't tolerate it, kill her even"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"
> 
> 
> 
> Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Is that so?" She said innocently, followed by a sarcastic laugh
Click to expand...

"And your buisness is?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexis" She said rudely, tossing her head into the air "You?"
> 
> 
> 
> Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Is that so?" She said innocently, followed by a sarcastic laugh
Click to expand...

"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"
> 
> 
> 
> "Is that so?" She said innocently, followed by a sarcastic laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "And your buisness is?" he asked
Click to expand...

"quail let's get her to the pack"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Is that so?" She said innocently, followed by a sarcastic laugh
> 
> 
> 
> "And your buisness is?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "quail let's get her to the pack"
Click to expand...

"Ok" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And your buisness is?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "quail let's get her to the pack"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ok" he said
Click to expand...

She turned "truely if you want to live follow us"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake growled "you will not treat us this way"
> 
> 
> 
> "Is that so?" She said innocently, followed by a sarcastic laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "And your buisness is?" he asked
Click to expand...

"Oh just a little stroll" She said casually, laughing at their comment about killing her


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "quail let's get her to the pack"
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She turned "truely if you want to live follow us"
Click to expand...

"Hmm, how about.... no" She grinned


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She turned "truely if you want to live follow us"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hmm, how about.... no" She grinned
Click to expand...

"Snake what did I say about fighting" he said


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She turned "truely if you want to live follow us"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hmm, how about.... no" She grinned
Click to expand...

"Ok then go" he said growling


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned "truely if you want to live follow us"
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm, how about.... no" She grinned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Snake what did I say about fight" he said
Click to expand...

"fine" she growled "let rieke deal with her"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm, how about.... no" She grinned
> 
> 
> 
> "Snake what did I say about fight" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "fine" she growled "let rieke deal with her"
Click to expand...

"Rieke? What an odd name!" She exclaimed


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm, how about.... no" She grinned
> 
> 
> 
> "Snake what did I say about fight" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "fine" she growled "let rieke deal with her"
Click to expand...

"Thank you" he said


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Snake what did I say about fight" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "fine" she growled "let rieke deal with her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Rieke? What an odd name!" She exclaimed
Click to expand...

"You lookin for trouble" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "fine" she growled "let rieke deal with her"
> 
> 
> 
> "Rieke? What an odd name!" She exclaimed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You lookin for trouble" he said
Click to expand...

"she will kill you" snake said


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rieke? What an odd name!" She exclaimed
> 
> 
> 
> "You lookin for trouble" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "she will kill you" snake said
Click to expand...

"Ooh" She snorted, dramaticly raising a paw to her chest "I'm soo scared now!"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You lookin for trouble" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "she will kill you" snake said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ooh" She snorted, dramaticly raising a paw to her chest "I'm soo scared now!"
Click to expand...

"You lookin for trouble" he repeated


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "she will kill you" snake said
> 
> 
> 
> "Ooh" She snorted, dramaticly raising a paw to her chest "I'm soo scared now!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You lookin for trouble" he repeated
Click to expand...

"I dunno" She said slyly "You tell me"


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You lookin for trouble" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "she will kill you" snake said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ooh" She snorted, dramaticly raising a paw to her chest "I'm soo scared now!"
Click to expand...

"ok" she said beginning to walk off."quail maybe you can talk some sense into her"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ooh" She snorted, dramaticly raising a paw to her chest "I'm soo scared now!"
> 
> 
> 
> "You lookin for trouble" he repeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dunno" She said slyly "You tell me"
Click to expand...

He laughed


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You lookin for trouble" he repeated
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" She said slyly "You tell me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He laughed
Click to expand...

"Ya know" She said, cocking her head to the side with a sly look in her eyes "I'd like to meet this wolf"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" She said slyly "You tell me"
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ya know" She said, cocking her head to the side with a sly look in her eyes "I'd like to meet this wolf"
Click to expand...

"Yeah you will" he said


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed
> 
> 
> 
> "Ya know" She said, cocking her head to the side with a sly look in her eyes "I'd like to meet this wolf"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah you will" he said
Click to expand...

"Lead the way then" She said, motioning with her paw.


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ya know" She said, cocking her head to the side with a sly look in her eyes "I'd like to meet this wolf"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah you will" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Lead the way then" She said, motioning with her paw.
Click to expand...

"She is coming" he said


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah you will" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Lead the way then" She said, motioning with her paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "She is coming" he said
Click to expand...

Alexis rolled her eyes "Well lets get on with it!"


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lead the way then" She said, motioning with her paw.
> 
> 
> 
> "She is coming" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis rolled her eyes "Well lets get on with it!"
Click to expand...

A howl could be heard not far away.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "She is coming" he said
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis rolled her eyes "Well lets get on with it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A howl could be heard not far away.
Click to expand...

'About time" She muttered


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis rolled her eyes "Well lets get on with it!"
> 
> 
> 
> A howl could be heard not far away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'About time" She muttered
Click to expand...

"Ever hear of patience" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis rolled her eyes "Well lets get on with it!"
> 
> 
> 
> A howl could be heard not far away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'About time" She muttered
Click to expand...

The howl was not rieke. For she was behind alexis. She growled deeply. She snarled "who are you and why are you in my territory" she growled


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A howl could be heard not far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 'About time" She muttered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The howl was not rieke. For she was behind alexis. She growled deeply. She snarled "who are you and why are you in my territory" she growled
Click to expand...

Alexis turned to face her "My name is Alexis, and I stumbled upon your territory during an evening stroll"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A howl could be heard not far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 'About time" She muttered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ever hear of patience" he said
Click to expand...

She ignored him.


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'About time" She muttered
> 
> 
> 
> "Ever hear of patience" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ignored him.
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'About time" She muttered
> 
> 
> 
> The howl was not rieke. For she was behind alexis. She growled deeply. She snarled "who are you and why are you in my territory" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis turned to face her "My name is Alexis, and I stumbled upon your territory during an evening stroll"
Click to expand...

"do you wish to join or die?" she growled


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The howl was not rieke. For she was behind alexis. She growled deeply. She snarled "who are you and why are you in my territory" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis turned to face her "My name is Alexis, and I stumbled upon your territory during an evening stroll"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "do you wish to join or die?" she growled
Click to expand...

"Oooh, tough question" She said with a sarcastic frown "Is there a third option?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis turned to face her "My name is Alexis, and I stumbled upon your territory during an evening stroll"
> 
> 
> 
> "do you wish to join or die?" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oooh, tough question" She said with a sarcastic frown "Is there a third option?"
Click to expand...

She snarled. She bared her sharp teeth. She pinned her to the ground "I said do you wish to join or die?"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "do you wish to join or die?" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> "Oooh, tough question" She said with a sarcastic frown "Is there a third option?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snarled. She bared her sharp teeth. She pinned her to the ground "I said do you wish to join or die?"
Click to expand...

Alexis grinned "I asked for a third option, and I expect one"


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oooh, tough question" She said with a sarcastic frown "Is there a third option?"
> 
> 
> 
> She snarled. She bared her sharp teeth. She pinned her to the ground "I said do you wish to join or die?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis grinned "I asked for a third option, and I expect one"
Click to expand...

"you will not get one" she growled


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She snarled. She bared her sharp teeth. She pinned her to the ground "I said do you wish to join or die?"
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis grinned "I asked for a third option, and I expect one"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you will not get one" she growled
Click to expand...

"Maybe not from you" She smirked "I will make one myself, heres how it goes: I escape" She wriggled out from under Rieke "And you leave like an obiediant pup. Does thats work for you?"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis grinned "I asked for a third option, and I expect one"
> 
> 
> 
> "you will not get one" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Maybe not from you" She smirked "I will make one myself, heres how it goes: I escape" She wriggled out from under Rieke "And you leave like an obiediant pup. Does thats work for you?"
Click to expand...

"Smart mouth" he muttered under his breath


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis grinned "I asked for a third option, and I expect one"
> 
> 
> 
> "you will not get one" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Maybe not from you" She smirked "I will make one myself, heres how it goes: I escape" She wriggled out from under Rieke "And you leave like an obiediant pup. Does thats work for you?"
Click to expand...

She grabbed her neck before she could finish. She growled deeply. The flick of her head she would kill this wolf.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

nvm


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you will not get one" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> "Maybe not from you" She smirked "I will make one myself, heres how it goes: I escape" She wriggled out from under Rieke "And you leave like an obiediant pup. Does thats work for you?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She grabbed her neck before she could finish. She growled deeply. The flick of her head she would kill this wolf.
Click to expand...

Alexis froze as a thin stream of blood trickled into her mouth


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Maybe not from you" She smirked "I will make one myself, heres how it goes: I escape" She wriggled out from under Rieke "And you leave like an obiediant pup. Does thats work for you?"
> 
> 
> 
> She grabbed her neck before she could finish. She growled deeply. The flick of her head she would kill this wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis froze as a thin stream of blood trickled into her mouth
Click to expand...

She growled. (where is quail at?)


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She grabbed her neck before she could finish. She growled deeply. The flick of her head she would kill this wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis froze as a thin stream of blood trickled into her mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She growled. (where is quail at?)
Click to expand...

Alexis growled aswell (I dunno)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She grabbed her neck before she could finish. She growled deeply. The flick of her head she would kill this wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis froze as a thin stream of blood trickled into her mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She growled. (where is quail at?)
Click to expand...

(he is there watching)


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis froze as a thin stream of blood trickled into her mouth
> 
> 
> 
> She growled. (where is quail at?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis growled aswell (I dunno)
Click to expand...

"do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She growled. (where is quail at?)
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled aswell (I dunno)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
Click to expand...

"Who in their right mind actually WANTS to die?" She wheezed


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled aswell (I dunno)
> 
> 
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who in their right mind actually WANTS to die?" She wheezed
Click to expand...

quail smiled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Hey pekin, where are my sunpack wolves?


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled aswell (I dunno)
> 
> 
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who in their right mind actually WANTS to die?" She wheezed
Click to expand...

"apparently you" she said growling


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
> 
> 
> 
> "Who in their right mind actually WANTS to die?" She wheezed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "apparently you" she said growling
Click to expand...

Quail was sitting there watching


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
> 
> 
> 
> "Who in their right mind actually WANTS to die?" She wheezed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "apparently you" she said growling
Click to expand...

"You can't say what I want" She said, growing faint


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who in their right mind actually WANTS to die?" She wheezed
> 
> 
> 
> "apparently you" she said growling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You can't say what I want" She said, growing faint
Click to expand...

"join or die" she saif simply


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "apparently you" she said growling
> 
> 
> 
> "You can't say what I want" She said, growing faint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "join or die" she saif simply
Click to expand...

"Make me" She snarled


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can't say what I want" She said, growing faint
> 
> 
> 
> "join or die" she saif simply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make me" She snarled
Click to expand...

(do you want her to die or do u wanna rouge?) 

She snarled


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "join or die" she saif simply
> 
> 
> 
> "Make me" She snarled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (do you want her to die or do u wanna rouge?)
> 
> She snarled
Click to expand...

(a rogue, but I gotta head out for the night)


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She growled. (where is quail at?)
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled aswell (I dunno)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
Click to expand...

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa so this is where u r when your not rping with me. hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm. well well well


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled aswell (I dunno)
> 
> 
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa so this is where u r when your not rping with me. hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm. well well well
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "do you want to die?" rieke questioned her gripe becoming tighter
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa so this is where u r when your not rping with me. hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm. well well well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...



Alexis growled "Get off mye ya great lump!"


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa so this is where u r when your not rping with me. hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm. well well well
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled "Get off mye ya great lump!"
Click to expand...

Rieke let the wolf go. Scratching down her sides making deep wounds.


----------



## DuckyGurl

Just sayin this now-Boo, your avvie is makin' me crack up.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled "Get off mye ya great lump!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rieke let the wolf go. Scratching down her sides making deep wounds.
Click to expand...

She got to her feet, shaking the blood off her pelt and muttered "Creep"


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis growled "Get off mye ya great lump!"
> 
> 
> 
> Rieke let the wolf go. Scratching down her sides making deep wounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She got to her feet, shaking the blood off her pelt and muttered "Creep"
Click to expand...

"I do not have the time or will to kill you" she growled "so leave or you _will_ die"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rieke let the wolf go. Scratching down her sides making deep wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> She got to her feet, shaking the blood off her pelt and muttered "Creep"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I do not have the time or will to kill you" she growled "so leave or you _will_ die"
Click to expand...

She narrowed her eyes in amusment "You'll have to catch me first!" And disappeared into the trees


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to her feet, shaking the blood off her pelt and muttered "Creep"
> 
> 
> 
> "I do not have the time or will to kill you" she growled "so leave or you _will_ die"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She narrowed her eyes in amusment "You'll have to catch me first!" And disappeared into the trees
Click to expand...

She shook her head. Pups like that would not live long.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I do not have the time or will to kill you" she growled "so leave or you _will_ die"
> 
> 
> 
> She narrowed her eyes in amusment "You'll have to catch me first!" And disappeared into the trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head. Pups like that would not live long.
Click to expand...

Sensing that she was not being followed, Alexis slowed, eventually reaching the camp.

A small, brown and grey wolf crept into the clearing were Rieke was standing, his eyes unsure of what was going on.


----------



## the fisherman

Quail wondered where snake was


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She narrowed her eyes in amusment "You'll have to catch me first!" And disappeared into the trees
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. Pups like that would not live long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sensing that she was not being followed, Alexis slowed, eventually reaching the camp.
> 
> A small, brown and grey wolf crept into the clearing were Rieke was standing, his eyes unsure of what was going on.
Click to expand...

"hello little one" she said wearily


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quail wondered where snake was


Snake watched the wolf alexis enter camp. "quail" she yippee urgently


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. Pups like that would not live long.
> 
> 
> 
> Sensing that she was not being followed, Alexis slowed, eventually reaching the camp.
> 
> A small, brown and grey wolf crept into the clearing were Rieke was standing, his eyes unsure of what was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hello little one" she said wearily
Click to expand...

He nodded briefly to her "Are the the Pack leader or something?"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail wondered where snake was
> 
> 
> 
> Snake watched the wolf alexis enter camp. "quail" she yippee urgently
Click to expand...

Alexis turned towards Snake "Oh, hello there"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail wondered where snake was
> 
> 
> 
> Snake watched the wolf alexis enter camp. "quail" she yippee urgently
Click to expand...

Quail walked over


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail wondered where snake was
> 
> 
> 
> Snake watched the wolf alexis enter camp. "quail" she yippee urgently
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail walked over
Click to expand...

"look" she said pointing with her snout. She would not tall to a rouge


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake watched the wolf alexis enter camp. "quail" she yippee urgently
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "look" she said pointing with her snout. She would not tall to a rouge
Click to expand...

Alexis curled her lips back "Whats the problem? Cat got your tounge?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked over
> 
> 
> 
> "look" she said pointing with her snout. She would not tall to a rouge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis curled her lips back "Whats the problem? Cat got your tounge?"
Click to expand...

She growled and waited for quails awnser


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensing that she was not being followed, Alexis slowed, eventually reaching the camp.
> 
> A small, brown and grey wolf crept into the clearing were Rieke was standing, his eyes unsure of what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> "hello little one" she said wearily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He nodded briefly to her "Are the the Pack leader or something?"
Click to expand...

Her hair sttod on end. Her eyes narrowed slightly z"yes" she growled


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "look" she said pointing with her snout. She would not tall to a rouge
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis curled her lips back "Whats the problem? Cat got your tounge?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She growled and waited for quails awnser
Click to expand...

"I know what your problem is" he said


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis curled her lips back "Whats the problem? Cat got your tounge?"
> 
> 
> 
> She growled and waited for quails awnser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I know what your problem is" he said
Click to expand...

"And what might that be?" She cocked an eyebrow


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hello little one" she said wearily
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded briefly to her "Are the the Pack leader or something?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her hair sttod on end. Her eyes narrowed slightly z"yes" she growled
Click to expand...

"Then I wish to join, maybe"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She growled and waited for quails awnser
> 
> 
> 
> "I know what your problem is" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "And what might that be?" She cocked an eyebrow
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded briefly to her "Are the the Pack leader or something?"
> 
> 
> 
> Her hair sttod on end. Her eyes narrowed slightly z"yes" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Then I wish to join, maybe"
Click to expand...

"if you wish"  she replied


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I know what your problem is" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "And what might that be?" She cocked an eyebrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

"quail" snake said quietly


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And what might that be?" She cocked an eyebrow
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "quail" snake said quietly
Click to expand...

"Yes"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> 
> 
> "quail" snake said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes"
Click to expand...

"she scares me"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "quail" snake said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "she scares me"
Click to expand...

Alexis grinned "Fear me, oh weak one!"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

brb


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "quail" snake said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "she scares me"
Click to expand...

"Oh" he said


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes"
> 
> 
> 
> "she scares me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexis grinned "Fear me, oh weak one!"
Click to expand...

"thats your problem" he said "Your a smartmouth" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "she scares me"
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis grinned "Fear me, oh weak one!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "thats your problem" he said "Your a smartmouth" he said
Click to expand...

She laid down by quail.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "she scares me"
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis grinned "Fear me, oh weak one!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "thats your problem" he said "Your a smartmouth" he said
Click to expand...

"At least a ain't as dumb as the rest of you!" She retorted.


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis grinned "Fear me, oh weak one!"
> 
> 
> 
> "thats your problem" he said "Your a smartmouth" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "At least a ain't as dumb as the rest of you!" She retorted.
Click to expand...

he laughed "Weve only seen you two times do you think it is very smart to assume were dumb"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "thats your problem" he said "Your a smartmouth" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "At least a ain't as dumb as the rest of you!" She retorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he laughed "Weve only seen you two times do you think it is very smart to assume were dumb"
Click to expand...

She nodded "And its even worse that I've only met you twice, its very obvious"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "At least a ain't as dumb as the rest of you!" She retorted.
> 
> 
> 
> he laughed "Weve only seen you two times do you think it is very smart to assume were dumb"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded "And its even worse that I've only met you twice, its very obvious"
Click to expand...

He smiled "You better watch you mouth"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he laughed "Weve only seen you two times do you think it is very smart to assume were dumb"
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded "And its even worse that I've only met you twice, its very obvious"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled "You better watch you mouth"
Click to expand...

"And what are you gunna do about it tough guy?" She sneered.


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded "And its even worse that I've only met you twice, its very obvious"
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled "You better watch you mouth"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "And what are you gunna do about it tough guy?" She sneered.
Click to expand...

"This smart mouth" he said as he sunk his claws into her


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled "You better watch you mouth"
> 
> 
> 
> "And what are you gunna do about it tough guy?" She sneered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "This smart mouth" he said as he sunk his claws into her
Click to expand...

She wriggled out from under him and slashed her claws across his face "Watch it!"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And what are you gunna do about it tough guy?" She sneered.
> 
> 
> 
> "This smart mouth" he said as he sunk his claws into her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wriggled out from under him and slashed her claws across his face "Watch it!"
Click to expand...

He smiled ignoring the pain "No you watch you mouth"


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This smart mouth" he said as he sunk his claws into her
> 
> 
> 
> She wriggled out from under him and slashed her claws across his face "Watch it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled ignoring the pain "No you watch you mouth"
Click to expand...

"Why don't you?" She growled


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wriggled out from under him and slashed her claws across his face "Watch it!"
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled ignoring the pain "No you watch you mouth"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why don't you?" She growled
Click to expand...

He laughed


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled ignoring the pain "No you watch you mouth"
> 
> 
> 
> "Why don't you?" She growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He laughed
Click to expand...

'I didn't think so"


----------



## the fisherman

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why don't you?" She growled
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'I didn't think so"
Click to expand...

"Your a waste of my time'' he said walking away


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

the fisherman said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed
> 
> 
> 
> 'I didn't think so"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your a waste of my time'' he said walking away
Click to expand...

She laughed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Quail


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Quail


"yes" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" he asked
Click to expand...

"your hurt"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "your hurt"
Click to expand...

"Im fine" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "your hurt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Im fine" he said
Click to expand...

She licked his face


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "your hurt"
> 
> 
> 
> "Im fine" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She licked his face
Click to expand...

He smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Im fine" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She licked his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled
Click to expand...

She crinkled her nose and licked his woundd


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She licked his face
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She crinkled her nose and licked his woundd
Click to expand...

"Im fine" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> 
> 
> She crinkled her nose and licked his woundd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Im fine" he said
Click to expand...

"no you aren't"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She crinkled her nose and licked his woundd
> 
> 
> 
> "Im fine" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no you aren't"
Click to expand...

"Ill be fine" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Im fine" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "no you aren't"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ill be fine" he said
Click to expand...

"maybe" she said liking his wounds again


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no you aren't"
> 
> 
> 
> "Ill be fine" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "maybe" she said liking his wounds again
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ill be fine" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "maybe" she said liking his wounds again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes and laid down "you'll be fine smart Elick (sp)"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "maybe" she said liking his wounds again
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes and laid down "you'll be fine smart Elick (sp)"
Click to expand...

He laughed then laid down


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and laid down "you'll be fine smart Elick (sp)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He laughed then laid down
Click to expand...

She laughed


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and laid down "you'll be fine smart Elick (sp)"
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed then laid down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laughed
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed then laid down
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

She laid her head on him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laid her head on him
Click to expand...

Quail fell asleep


----------



## the fisherman

Quail woke up


----------



## DuckLover2399

Snake was gone. Dissapered. No trace.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Snake was gone. Dissapered. No trace.


"Snake Snake What the?" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake was gone. Dissapered. No trace.
> 
> 
> 
> "Snake Snake What the?" he said
Click to expand...

She lay licking a small pup. She feared what quail would think. It hadn't been her fault though.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake was gone. Dissapered. No trace.
> 
> 
> 
> "Snake Snake What the?" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lay licking a small pup. She feared what quail would think. It hadn't been her fault though.
Click to expand...

He got up and looked for her


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Snake Snake What the?" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She lay licking a small pup. She feared what quail would think. It hadn't been her fault though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got up and looked for her
Click to expand...

She yipped and let the pup suckle. A great worrier he would be. His father was anyway.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lay licking a small pup. She feared what quail would think. It hadn't been her fault though.
> 
> 
> 
> He got up and looked for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She yipped and let the pup suckle. A great worrier he would be. His father was anyway.
Click to expand...

He saw snake and that she had a pup.


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got up and looked for her
> 
> 
> 
> She yipped and let the pup suckle. A great worrier he would be. His father was anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He saw snake and that she had a pup.
Click to expand...

He is coming quail she said nervously


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She yipped and let the pup suckle. A great worrier he would be. His father was anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> He saw snake and that she had a pup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is coming quail she said nervously
Click to expand...

"I see you have a pup" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw snake and that she had a pup.
> 
> 
> 
> He is coming quail she said nervously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I see you have a pup" he said
Click to expand...

She nodded "not by choice" she said nervously


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is coming quail she said nervously
> 
> 
> 
> "I see you have a pup" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded "not by choice" she said nervously
Click to expand...

"Who is its father" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see you have a pup" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded "not by choice" she said nervously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who is its father" he said
Click to expand...

"rouge" she said quietly. "he used to be pack leader, but now?" she sighed "he did it forceably"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded "not by choice" she said nervously
> 
> 
> 
> "Who is its father" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "rouge" she said quietly. "he used to be pack leader, but now?" she sighed "he did it forceably"
Click to expand...

"Hes a dead wolf" Quail said walking away


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who is its father" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "rouge" she said quietly. "he used to be pack leader, but now?" she sighed "he did it forceably"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hes a dead wolf" Quail said walking away
Click to expand...

"quail, don't. Please" she pleaded him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "rouge" she said quietly. "he used to be pack leader, but now?" she sighed "he did it forceably"
> 
> 
> 
> "Hes a dead wolf" Quail said walking away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "quail, don't. Please" she pleaded him
Click to expand...

"Your not changing my mind" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hes a dead wolf" Quail said walking away
> 
> 
> 
> "quail, don't. Please" she pleaded him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your not changing my mind" he said
Click to expand...

"please don't get killed" she replied quietly licking the pup. "he _needs_ you"

Btw here is the pup


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "quail, don't. Please" she pleaded him
> 
> 
> 
> "Your not changing my mind" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "please don't get killed" she replied quietly licking the pup. "he _needs_ you"
> 
> Btw here is the pup http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/186/2/d/arctic_wolf_pup_by_michaelsphotography-d3l4442.jpg
Click to expand...

"I dont care if he needs me or not he is not my son" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your not changing my mind" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "please don't get killed" she replied quietly licking the pup. "he _needs_ you"
> 
> Btw here is the pup http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/186/2/d/arctic_wolf_pup_by_michaelsphotography-d3l4442.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dont care if he needs me or not he is not my son" he said
Click to expand...

She curled up. "it's not my fault" Tears streamed down her face


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "please don't get killed" she replied quietly licking the pup. "he _needs_ you"
> 
> Btw here is the pup http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/186/2/d/arctic_wolf_pup_by_michaelsphotography-d3l4442.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont care if he needs me or not he is not my son" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She curled up. "it's not my fault" Tears streamed down her face
Click to expand...

"Im not blaming you" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont care if he needs me or not he is not my son" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She curled up. "it's not my fault" Tears streamed down her face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Im not blaming you" he said
Click to expand...

"yes you are" she said quietly "if you loved me you'd love him"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She curled up. "it's not my fault" Tears streamed down her face
> 
> 
> 
> "Im not blaming you" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes you are" she said quietly "if you loved me you'd love him"
Click to expand...

"I dont care about that pup I wouldnt care if he dropped dead right now" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Im not blaming you" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "yes you are" she said quietly "if you loved me you'd love him"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dont care about that pup I wouldnt care if he dropped dead right now" he said
Click to expand...

She grabbed the pup and dissapered into the woods. Tears streaming down her face.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes you are" she said quietly "if you loved me you'd love him"
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont care about that pup I wouldnt care if he dropped dead right now" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She grabbed the pup and dissapered into the woods. Tears streaming down her face.
Click to expand...

He didnt care he went looking for the rouge.


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont care about that pup I wouldnt care if he dropped dead right now" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She grabbed the pup and dissapered into the woods. Tears streaming down her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didnt care he went looking for the rouge.
Click to expand...

He found him he walked up and killed him in 2 seconds.


----------



## DuckLover2399

_"he doesn't love me"_ she repeated over and over in her head. She brought the pup to a small abandoned den. She laid him down. She watched for intuders.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nanoke plodded though the forest. The she wolf would be due about now, he though evilly.


----------



## the fisherman

Did she really expect him to care about that pup that wasnt even his own


----------



## DuckLover2399

Most would, well they wouldn't say they wished it was dead.


----------



## the fisherman

He didnt care she was out of his life but he knew he still loved her


----------



## DuckLover2399

Nanoke plodded through the woods toward the den. "quail!" snake screeched as nanoke took the pup.


----------



## the fisherman

"I wonder what I should do?" He asked himself


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Nanoke plodded through the woods toward the den. "quail!" snake screeched as nanoke took the pup.


Quail heard he ws there in seconds and had already had his mouth on Nanokes neck


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanoke plodded through the woods toward the den. "quail!" snake screeched as nanoke took the pup.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail heard he ws there in seconds and had already had his mout on Nanokes neck
Click to expand...

The pup droped. Snake picked him up and took him to the den. She paced. "quail quail" she said over and over

Nanoke knocked the wolf of off himself.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanoke plodded through the woods toward the den. "quail!" snake screeched as nanoke took the pup.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail heard he ws there in seconds and had already had his mout on Nanokes neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pup droped. Snake picked him up and took him to the den. She paced. "quail quail" she said over and over
> 
> Nanoke knocked the wolf of off himself.
Click to expand...

(May I kill him?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail heard he ws there in seconds and had already had his mout on Nanokes neck
> 
> 
> 
> The pup droped. Snake picked him up and took him to the den. She paced. "quail quail" she said over and over
> 
> Nanoke knocked the wolf of off himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (May I kill him?)
Click to expand...

(yeps!)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pup droped. Snake picked him up and took him to the den. She paced. "quail quail" she said over and over
> 
> Nanoke knocked the wolf of off himself.
> 
> 
> 
> (May I kill him?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (yeps!)
Click to expand...

Quail grabbed Nanokes neck and snapped it "Yeah he was very hard to kill"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (May I kill him?)
> 
> 
> 
> (yeps!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail grabbed Nanokes neck and snapped it "Yeah he was very hard to kill"
Click to expand...

"no no" "somethings wrong" she said pacing "he is not the same"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeps!)
> 
> 
> 
> Quail grabbed Nanokes neck and snapped it "Yeah he was very hard to kill"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no no" "somethings wrong" she said pacing "he is not the same"
Click to expand...

"Yeah well Im leaving" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail grabbed Nanokes neck and snapped it "Yeah he was very hard to kill"
> 
> 
> 
> "no no" "somethings wrong" she said pacing "he is not the same"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah well Im leaving" he said
Click to expand...

"no no, don't" she said inspecting the body "he was weak"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no no" "somethings wrong" she said pacing "he is not the same"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah well Im leaving" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no no, don't" she said inspecting the body "he was weak"
Click to expand...

"I dont care" he said over his shoulder


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah well Im leaving" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "no no, don't" she said inspecting the body "he was weak"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dont care" he said over his shoulder
Click to expand...

"please dont go" she said quietly


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no no, don't" she said inspecting the body "he was weak"
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont care" he said over his shoulder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "please dont go" she said quietly
Click to expand...

"Why shouldnt I" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont care" he said over his shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> "please dont go" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why shouldnt I" he said
Click to expand...

"because imlove you"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "please dont go" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> "Why shouldnt I" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because imlove you"
Click to expand...

"I love you too"


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why shouldnt I" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "because imlove you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I love you too"
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because imlove you"
> 
> 
> 
> "I love you too"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lurker Lurker


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why shouldnt I" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "because imlove you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I love you too"
Click to expand...

"then why won't you stay?"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because imlove you"
> 
> 
> 
> "I love you too"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "then why won't you stay?"
Click to expand...

"Fine I guess I will stay" he said


----------



## the fisherman

(Hello)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I love you too"
> 
> 
> 
> "then why won't you stay?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Fine I guess I will stay" he said
Click to expand...

She sighed and curled up in a ball. She watched him.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "then why won't you stay?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Fine I guess I will stay" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed and curled up in a ball. She watched him.
Click to expand...

He layed down


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fine I guess I will stay" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed and curled up in a ball. She watched him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He layed down
Click to expand...

"he took me from my pack right before I met you"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed and curled up in a ball. She watched him.
> 
> 
> 
> He layed down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "he took me from my pack right before I met you"
Click to expand...

"Why didnt you tell me" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He layed down
> 
> 
> 
> "he took me from my pack right before I met you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why didnt you tell me" he asked
Click to expand...

"I don't know"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "he took me from my pack right before I met you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Why didnt you tell me" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't know"
Click to expand...

He sighed


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why didnt you tell me" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sighed
Click to expand...

She curled tighter


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know"
> 
> 
> 
> He sighed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She curled tighter
Click to expand...

Quail was wondering why she didnt tell him it would of caused the less stress


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sighed
> 
> 
> 
> She curled tighter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail was wondering why she didnt tell him it would of caused the less stress
Click to expand...

Quail got up and walked away she was out of his life


----------



## DuckLover2399

"please" she said breathlessly "I'm sorry" she paced 30 from the cave. "he attacked me, he said he was going to kill me"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> "please" she said breathlessly "I'm sorry" she paced 30 from the cave. "he attacked me, he said he was going to kill me"


"Its gonna be less stressful for both of us if I leave" he said


----------



## the fisherman

(Hello)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "please" she said breathlessly "I'm sorry" she paced 30 from the cave. "he attacked me, he said he was going to kill me"
> 
> 
> 
> "Its gonna be less stressful for both of us if I leave" he said
Click to expand...

"then why are you?" she asked "I would leave him with my mother but she is dead ok?" she said tears brimming.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "please" she said breathlessly "I'm sorry" she paced 30 from the cave. "he attacked me, he said he was going to kill me"
> 
> 
> 
> "Its gonna be less stressful for both of us if I leave" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "then why are you?" she asked "I would leave him with my mother but she is dead ok?" she said tears brimming.
Click to expand...

"Just stay with your pup Im leaving" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Its gonna be less stressful for both of us if I leave" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "then why are you?" she asked "I would leave him with my mother but she is dead ok?" she said tears brimming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Just stay with your pup Im leaving" he said
Click to expand...

"I thought it was going to be "stressful"" she paused "if you really truely loved me you would stay"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "then why are you?" she asked "I would leave him with my mother but she is dead ok?" she said tears brimming.
> 
> 
> 
> "Just stay with your pup Im leaving" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I thought it was going to be "stressful"" she paused "if you really truely loved me you would stay"
Click to expand...

"Then I guess I dont love you" he said walking away


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just stay with your pup Im leaving" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "I thought it was going to be "stressful"" she paused "if you really truely loved me you would stay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Then I guess I dont love you" he said walking away
Click to expand...

She walked away and laid on the top of the den. She might as well let the pup die. She had no one to help her so why even bother.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I thought it was going to be "stressful"" she paused "if you really truely loved me you would stay"
> 
> 
> 
> "Then I guess I dont love you" he said walking away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She walked away and laid on the top of the den. She might as well let the pup die. She had no one to help her so why even bother.
Click to expand...

Quail was gone and he was now a rouge


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Then I guess I dont love you" he said walking away
> 
> 
> 
> She walked away and laid on the top of the den. She might as well let the pup die. She had no one to help her so why even bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail was gone and he was now a rouge
Click to expand...

she went the other way. Leaveing the pup to fend for it's self. She nodded. She would find someone else _better_ than quail.


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Then I guess I dont love you" he said walking away
> 
> 
> 
> She walked away and laid on the top of the den. She might as well let the pup die. She had no one to help her so why even bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail was gone and he was now a rouge
Click to expand...

He layed down and regretted what he had done


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She walked away and laid on the top of the den. She might as well let the pup die. She had no one to help her so why even bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was gone and he was now a rouge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she went the other way. Leaveing the pup to fend for it's self. She nodded. She would find someone else _better_ than quail.
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was gone and he was now a rouge
> 
> 
> 
> she went the other way. Leaveing the pup to fend for it's self. She nodded. She would find someone else _better_ than quail.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He knew he had to apologize to her


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she went the other way. Leaveing the pup to fend for it's self. She nodded. She would find someone else _better_ than quail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knew he had to apologize to her
Click to expand...

He started looking for her


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she went the other way. Leaveing the pup to fend for it's self. She nodded. She would find someone else _better_ than quail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knew he had to apologize to her
Click to expand...

She started into a slow run. She didn't Care anymore. Tears adorned her sleek black coat.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knew he had to apologize to her
> 
> 
> 
> She started into a slow run. She didn't Care anymore. Tears adorned her sleek black coat.
Click to expand...

Quail ran as fast as he could looking for her


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knew he had to apologize to her
> 
> 
> 
> She started into a slow run. She didn't Care anymore. Tears adorned her sleek black coat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail ran as fast as he could looking for her
Click to expand...

he started to cry why had he been such a fool


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knew he had to apologize to her
> 
> 
> 
> She started into a slow run. She didn't Care anymore. Tears adorned her sleek black coat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail ran as fast as he could looking for her
Click to expand...

(hey go to the farm)

She laid down almost a a mile from the tiny den


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started into a slow run. She didn't Care anymore. Tears adorned her sleek black coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail ran as fast as he could looking for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hey go to the farm)
> 
> She laid down almost a a mile from the tiny den
Click to expand...

(the farm?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail ran as fast as he could looking for her
> 
> 
> 
> (hey go to the farm)
> 
> She laid down almost a a mile from the tiny den
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (the farm?)
Click to expand...

(McCoy Farm)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hey go to the farm)
> 
> She laid down almost a a mile from the tiny den
> 
> 
> 
> (the farm?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (McCoy Farm)
Click to expand...

(ok)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started into a slow run. She didn't Care anymore. Tears adorned her sleek black coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail ran as fast as he could looking for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hey go to the farm)
> 
> She laid down almost a a mile from the tiny den
Click to expand...

Quail saw her "Im sorry" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail ran as fast as he could looking for her
> 
> 
> 
> (hey go to the farm)
> 
> She laid down almost a a mile from the tiny den
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail saw her "Im sorry" he said
Click to expand...

(I gtg be back in an hour) 

"no you aren't"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hey go to the farm)
> 
> She laid down almost a a mile from the tiny den
> 
> 
> 
> Quail saw her "Im sorry" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I gtg be back in an hour)
> 
> "no you aren't"
Click to expand...

( bye  ) "I am" he said tears fell from his face


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail saw her "Im sorry" he said
> 
> 
> 
> (I gtg be back in an hour)
> 
> "no you aren't"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( bye  ) "I am" he said tears fell from his face
Click to expand...

She shook her head


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I gtg be back in an hour)
> 
> "no you aren't"
> 
> 
> 
> ( bye  ) "I am" he said tears fell from his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head
Click to expand...

"Please" he said


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( bye  ) "I am" he said tears fell from his face
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Please" he said
Click to expand...

"Where is your pup?" he asked


----------



## the fisherman

Quail ran away but ran back with the pup


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quail ran away but ran back with the pup


I thought you didn't like him?" she spat angerily


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail ran away but ran back with the pup
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you didn't like him?" she spat angerily
Click to expand...

"I do like him" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail ran away but ran back with the pup
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you didn't like him?" she spat angerily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I do like him" he said
Click to expand...

She shoo her head. "then why did you say you wish he'd die?"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you didn't like him?" she spat angerily
> 
> 
> 
> "I do like him" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shoo her head. "then why did you say you wish he'd die?"
Click to expand...

"I didnt wish he was dead I just said that I wouldnt care if he dropped dead but I would now" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I do like him" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She shoo her head. "then why did you say you wish he'd die?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I didnt wish he was dead I just said that I wouldnt care if he dropped dead but I would now" he said
Click to expand...

"why do you suddenly have this change of heart?" she asked


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shoo her head. "then why did you say you wish he'd die?"
> 
> 
> 
> "I didnt wish he was dead I just said that I wouldnt care if he dropped dead but I would now" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "why do you suddenly have this change of heart?" she asked
Click to expand...

"because I couldnt live with myself with the way I acted" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I didnt wish he was dead I just said that I wouldnt care if he dropped dead but I would now" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "why do you suddenly have this change of heart?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because I couldnt live with myself with the way I acted" he said
Click to expand...

She stared at him "you said you didn't _Love_ me"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "why do you suddenly have this change of heart?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "because I couldnt live with myself with the way I acted" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stared at him "you said you didn't _Love_ me"
Click to expand...

"I didnt mean it but if you dont want to see me again I can go jump off a cliff" he said tears coming from his eyes


----------



## the fisherman

(hello)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because I couldnt live with myself with the way I acted" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She stared at him "you said you didn't _Love_ me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I didnt mean it but if you dont want to see me again I can go jump off a cliff" he said tears coming from his eyes
Click to expand...

She laid down "ok, I trust you"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stared at him "you said you didn't _Love_ me"
> 
> 
> 
> "I didnt mean it but if you dont want to see me again I can go jump off a cliff" he said tears coming from his eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laid down "ok, I trust you"
Click to expand...

"Are you sure" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I didnt mean it but if you dont want to see me again I can go jump off a cliff" he said tears coming from his eyes
> 
> 
> 
> She laid down "ok, I trust you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Are you sure" he asked
Click to expand...

She licked the pup the. Said "of course, I have no reason to distrust you do I"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laid down "ok, I trust you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She licked the pup the. Said "of course, I have no reason to distrust you do I"
Click to expand...

he smiled "Are you hungry"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She licked the pup the. Said "of course, I have no reason to distrust you do I"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled "Are you hungry"
Click to expand...

She looked up at him "yes"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She licked the pup the. Said "of course, I have no reason to distrust you do I"
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled "Are you hungry"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at him "yes"
Click to expand...

"You wait here" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled "Are you hungry"
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him "yes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You wait here" he said
Click to expand...

"ok" she sighed letting the pup suckle


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him "yes"
> 
> 
> 
> "You wait here" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ok" she sighed letting the pup suckle
Click to expand...

He came back with a deer "Here you go"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You wait here" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "ok" she sighed letting the pup suckle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came back with a deer "Here you go"
Click to expand...

She took small bites


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ok" she sighed letting the pup suckle
> 
> 
> 
> He came back with a deer "Here you go"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She took small bites
Click to expand...

he watched her


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came back with a deer "Here you go"
> 
> 
> 
> She took small bites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he watched her
Click to expand...

She pushed the deer toward him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took small bites
> 
> 
> 
> he watched her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pushed the deer toward him
Click to expand...

"No you eat it" he said


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he watched her
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed the deer toward him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No you eat it" he said
Click to expand...

.


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he watched her
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed the deer toward him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No you eat it" he said
Click to expand...

"I'm not hungry anymore"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed the deer toward him
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat it" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm not hungry anymore"
Click to expand...

"Are you sure?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat it" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not hungry anymore"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
Click to expand...

nodded


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not hungry anymore"
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nodded
Click to expand...

"Ok" he said starting to eat


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> nodded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ok" he said starting to eat
Click to expand...

She smiled


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodded
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he said starting to eat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled
Click to expand...

He smiled back


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he said starting to eat
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled back
Click to expand...

He finished eating


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he watched her
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed the deer toward him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No you eat it" he said
Click to expand...

oooo for peats sake. a bunny wandered up and died right in front of the wolf so they could both eat


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed the deer toward him
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat it" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooo for peats sake. a bunny wandered up and died right in front of the wolf so they could both eat
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat it" he said
> 
> 
> 
> oooo for peats sake. a bunny wandered up and died right in front of the wolf so they could both eat
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

haha I am SOOOOOO bored


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo for peats sake. a bunny wandered up and died right in front of the wolf so they could both eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha I am SOOOOOO bored
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He finished eating
Click to expand...

She licked the blood from his face.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled back
> 
> 
> 
> He finished eating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She licked the blood from his face.
Click to expand...

He smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He finished eating
> 
> 
> 
> She licked the blood from his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She licked the blood from his face.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes.
Click to expand...

He fell asleep


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He fell asleep
Click to expand...

He woke up


----------



## the fisherman

(hello?)


----------



## Quinn4321

A light grey she-wolf crept around the edges of mountain pack.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> A light grey she-wolf crept around the edges of mountain pack.


Quail saw her


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A light grey she-wolf crept around the edges of mountain pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail saw her
Click to expand...

The she-wolf froze, smelling a wolf.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A light grey she-wolf crept around the edges of mountain pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail saw her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The she-wolf froze, smelling a wolf.
Click to expand...

"Who are you" he asked


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail saw her
> 
> 
> 
> The she-wolf froze, smelling a wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who are you" he asked
Click to expand...

" Fern" she replied quietly, laying on her belly and flattening her ears submissively to ensure that he wouldn't hurt her.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The she-wolf froze, smelling a wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> "Who are you" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " Fern" she replied quietly, laying on her belly and flattening her ears submissively to ensure that he wouldn't hurt her.
Click to expand...

"What are you doing around here?" he asked


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who are you" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> " Fern" she replied quietly, laying on her belly and flattening her ears submissively to ensure that he wouldn't hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What are you doing around here?" he asked
Click to expand...

" Run-," she stopped " Traveling "


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Fern" she replied quietly, laying on her belly and flattening her ears submissively to ensure that he wouldn't hurt her.
> 
> 
> 
> "What are you doing around here?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " Run-," she stopped " Traveling "
Click to expand...

"Oh ok" he said


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What are you doing around here?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> " Run-," she stopped " Traveling "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh ok" he said
Click to expand...

" Yes" she said quietly, nervously licking her lips and shifting in the dry leaves on the forest floor. The he-wolf was big, and bigger when you were on the ground. she thought.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Run-," she stopped " Traveling "
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh ok" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " Yes" she said quietly, nervously licking her lips and shifting in the dry leaves on the forest floor. The he-wolf was big, and bigger when you were on the ground. she thought.
Click to expand...

"You thinkin about joining Winter pack" he asked


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh ok" he said
> 
> 
> 
> " Yes" she said quietly, nervously licking her lips and shifting in the dry leaves on the forest floor. The he-wolf was big, and bigger when you were on the ground. she thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You thinkin about joining Winter pack" he asked
Click to expand...

" Who?" she asked, not knowing of any of the neary packs.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yes" she said quietly, nervously licking her lips and shifting in the dry leaves on the forest floor. The he-wolf was big, and bigger when you were on the ground. she thought.
> 
> 
> 
> "You thinkin about joining Winter pack" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " Who?" she asked, not knowing of any of the neary packs.
Click to expand...

"never mind" he said


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You thinkin about joining Winter pack" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> " Who?" she asked, not knowing of any of the neary packs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "never mind" he said
Click to expand...

"oh" she said, crawling forward a step on her belly.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Who?" she asked, not knowing of any of the neary packs.
> 
> 
> 
> "never mind" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "oh" she said, crawling forward a step on her belly.
Click to expand...

"I guess I should be going now" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

The pup wobbled around snake.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The pup wobbled around snake.


Quail walked over to snake


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pup wobbled around snake.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked over to snake
Click to expand...

She looked upmat him wearily


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pup wobbled around snake.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked over to snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked upmat him wearily
Click to expand...

"What" he asked "I guess you dont trust me anymore"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked over to snake
> 
> 
> 
> She looked upmat him wearily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What" he asked "I guess you dont trust me anymore"
Click to expand...

She cocked her head "I do" she rplied yawning "just tired"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked upmat him wearily
> 
> 
> 
> "What" he asked "I guess you dont trust me anymore"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cocked her head "I do" she rplied yawning "just tired"
Click to expand...

"Ok you go back to sleep I will be back with food" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What" he asked "I guess you dont trust me anymore"
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head "I do" she rplied yawning "just tired"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ok you go back to sleep I will be back with food" he said
Click to expand...

she blinked slowly and laid her head down. She sighed.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head "I do" she rplied yawning "just tired"
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok you go back to sleep I will be back with food" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she blinked slowly and laid her head down. She sighed.
Click to expand...

Quail walked off looking for something to hunt


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok you go back to sleep I will be back with food" he said
> 
> 
> 
> she blinked slowly and laid her head down. She sighed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail walked off looking for something to hunt
Click to expand...

he came back with a deer


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she blinked slowly and laid her head down. She sighed.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked off looking for something to hunt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he came back with a deer
Click to expand...

She lay quietly she alleged to be sleeping


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked off looking for something to hunt
> 
> 
> 
> he came back with a deer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lay quietly she alleged to be sleeping
Click to expand...

he sat down


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he came back with a deer
> 
> 
> 
> She lay quietly she alleged to be sleeping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he sat down
Click to expand...

he pushed the deer to her


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lay quietly she alleged to be sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> he sat down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he pushed the deer to her
Click to expand...

She looked up with thankful eyes and began to eat.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he sat down
> 
> 
> 
> he pushed the deer to her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up with thankful eyes and began to eat.
Click to expand...

he smiled and waited for her to finish


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he pushed the deer to her
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up with thankful eyes and began to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled and waited for her to finish
Click to expand...

She finished


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up with thankful eyes and began to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled and waited for her to finish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She finished
Click to expand...

"May I eat" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled and waited for her to finish
> 
> 
> 
> She finished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "May I eat" he asked
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes playfully and pushed it toward him "you could of earn all along"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She finished
> 
> 
> 
> "May I eat" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes playfully and pushed it toward him "you could of earn all along"
Click to expand...

he started to eat


----------



## the fisherman

Quail was sitting down bored


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quail was sitting down bored


He black pup got up on his strong legs and pounded over


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was sitting down bored
> 
> 
> 
> He black pup got up and his sure frying legs and pounded over
Click to expand...

Quail smiled
(We should have something happen)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was sitting down bored
> 
> 
> 
> He black pup got up and his sure frying legs and pounded over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail smiled
> (We should have something happen)
Click to expand...

The pup puffed out his chest and tried to howl. (yea)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He black pup got up and his sure frying legs and pounded over
> 
> 
> 
> Quail smiled
> (We should have something happen)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pup puffed out his chest and tried to howl. (yea)
Click to expand...

He laughed (any ideas?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail smiled
> (We should have something happen)
> 
> 
> 
> The pup puffed out his chest and tried to howl. (yea)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He laughed (any ideas?)
Click to expand...

He failed miserably and ended up making a weird yip (nope  nothing)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pup puffed out his chest and tried to howl. (yea)
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed (any ideas?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He failed miserably and ended up making a weird yip (nope  nothing)
Click to expand...

(dang) "Dont worry you will get better" Quail said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed (any ideas?)
> 
> 
> 
> He failed miserably and ended up making a weird yip (nope  nothing)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (dang) "Dont worry you will get better" Quail said
Click to expand...

"nwo I wont" the pup protested

Snake watched them.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He failed miserably and ended up making a weird yip (nope  nothing)
> 
> 
> 
> (dang) "Dont worry you will get better" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nwo I wont" the pup protested
> 
> Snake watched them.
Click to expand...

"Yes you will when you get older" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dang) "Dont worry you will get better" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> "nwo I wont" the pup protested
> 
> Snake watched them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes you will when you get older" he said
Click to expand...

"whopefwully" he said ploping down beside quail


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nwo I wont" the pup protested
> 
> Snake watched them.
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes you will when you get older" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "whopefwully" he said ploping down beside quail
Click to expand...

he smiled (Maybe some other wolves could attack them)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes you will when you get older" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "whopefwully" he said ploping down beside quail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled (Maybe some other wolves could attack them)
Click to expand...

Yes yes) (two lonely males comeing for snake maybe?) (you could be one I could be one)
He watched the moon


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "whopefwully" he said ploping down beside quail
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled (Maybe some other wolves could attack them)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes yes) (two lonely males comeing for snake maybe?) (you could be one I could be one)
> He watched the moon
Click to expand...

(Lets do it!!) Quail watched the pup


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled (Maybe some other wolves could attack them)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes) (two lonely males comeing for snake maybe?) (you could be one I could be one)
> He watched the moon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Lets do it!!) Quail watched the pup
Click to expand...

(mmk my will be named tailor for the time being) 

Something growled from the bushes. The pup curled underneath quail qwivering


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes) (two lonely males comeing for snake maybe?) (you could be one I could be one)
> He watched the moon
> 
> 
> 
> (Lets do it!!) Quail watched the pup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (mmk my will be named tailor for the time being)
> 
> Something growled from the bushes. The pup curled underneath quail qwivering
Click to expand...

(I guess mine will be named bob)

"Show yourself" Quail growled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Lets do it!!) Quail watched the pup
> 
> 
> 
> (mmk my will be named tailor for the time being)
> 
> Something growled from the bushes. The pup curled underneath quail qwivering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I guess mine will be named bob)
> 
> "Show yourself" Quail growled
Click to expand...

A black figure could be seen snarling


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mmk my will be named tailor for the time being)
> 
> Something growled from the bushes. The pup curled underneath quail qwivering
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess mine will be named bob)
> 
> "Show yourself" Quail growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black figure could be seen snarling
Click to expand...

Quail stood up his tail up high "Get out of here"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess mine will be named bob)
> 
> "Show yourself" Quail growled
> 
> 
> 
> A black figure could be seen snarling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail stood up his tail up high "Get out of here"
Click to expand...

It chuckled and came into the clearing. The pup cowered under him. "as soon as a get the girl". (hey wanna do something with Nate on gif?)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black figure could be seen snarling
> 
> 
> 
> Quail stood up his tail up high "Get out of here"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It chuckled and came into the clearing. The pup cowered under him. "as soon as a get the girl". (hey wanna do something with Nate on gif?)
Click to expand...

(Sure) A second wolf walked behind the first 


"Your not taking anyone" Quail said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail stood up his tail up high "Get out of here"
> 
> 
> 
> It chuckled and came into the clearing. The pup cowered under him. "as soon as a get the girl". (hey wanna do something with Nate on gif?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Sure) A second wolf walked behind the first
> 
> 
> "Your not taking anyone" Quail said
Click to expand...

"yes I am" he said nudging snake from behind


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It chuckled and came into the clearing. The pup cowered under him. "as soon as a get the girl". (hey wanna do something with Nate on gif?)
> 
> 
> 
> (Sure) A second wolf walked behind the first
> 
> 
> "Your not taking anyone" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes I am" he said nudging snake from behind
Click to expand...

In a blink of an eye Quail had slashed him across the back


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sure) A second wolf walked behind the first
> 
> 
> "Your not taking anyone" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> "yes I am" he said nudging snake from behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a blink of an eye Quail had slashed him across the back
Click to expand...

He was much more powerful than he looked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sure) A second wolf walked behind the first
> 
> 
> "Your not taking anyone" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> "yes I am" he said nudging snake from behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a blink of an eye Quail had slashed him across the back
Click to expand...

The wolf turned and clamped down on his neck.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes I am" he said nudging snake from behind
> 
> 
> 
> In a blink of an eye Quail had slashed him across the back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wolf turned and clamped down on his neck.
Click to expand...

The other wolf stood ready to help


Quail wiggled his way out.


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a blink of an eye Quail had slashed him across the back
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf turned and clamped down on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other wolf stood ready to help
> 
> 
> Quail wiggled his way out.
Click to expand...

He slashed quail and pushed snake nipping her. She jumped ahead


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a blink of an eye Quail had slashed him across the back
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf turned and clamped down on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other wolf stood ready to help
> 
> 
> Quail wiggled his way out.
Click to expand...

Quail pinned Bob to the ground and was going to kill him


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf turned and clamped down on his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> The other wolf stood ready to help
> 
> 
> Quail wiggled his way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail pinned Bob to the ground and was going to kill him
Click to expand...

"You leave us alone and your buddy here doesnt die" Quail said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other wolf stood ready to help
> 
> 
> Quail wiggled his way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail pinned Bob to the ground and was going to kill him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You leave us alone and your buddy here doesnt die" Quail said
Click to expand...

"kill him" he said sneering biting snakes tail. She dashed into the woods.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail pinned Bob to the ground and was going to kill him
> 
> 
> 
> "You leave us alone and your buddy here doesnt die" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "kill him" he said sneering biting snakes tail. She dashed into the woods.
Click to expand...

Quail kills Bob then chases after Tailor


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You leave us alone and your buddy here doesnt die" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> "kill him" he said sneering biting snakes tail. She dashed into the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail kills Bob then chases after Tailor
Click to expand...

The wolf drives her deeper into the woods.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "kill him" he said sneering biting snakes tail. She dashed into the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail kills Bob then chases after Tailor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wolf drives her deeper into the woods.
Click to expand...

Quail was right on his tail


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail kills Bob then chases after Tailor
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf drives her deeper into the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail was right on his tail
Click to expand...

Snake stopped at a ridge "quail"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf drives her deeper into the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was right on his tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake stopped at a ridge "quail"
Click to expand...

"Yes" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was right on his tail
> 
> 
> 
> Snake stopped at a ridge "quail"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes" he said
Click to expand...

"help" she said 

The wolf lay down watching her


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake stopped at a ridge "quail"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "help" she said
> 
> The wolf lay down watching her
Click to expand...

He smiled

Quail was a great warrior


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "help" she said
> 
> The wolf lay down watching her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled
> 
> Quail was a great warrior
Click to expand...

Quail Slashed the wolf across the face


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "help" she said
> 
> The wolf lay down watching her
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> Quail was a great warrior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quail Slashed the wolf across the face
Click to expand...

The wolf snarled


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> Quail was a great warrior
> 
> 
> 
> Quail Slashed the wolf across the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wolf snarled
Click to expand...

He then slashed the wolf across the chest


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail Slashed the wolf across the face
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf snarled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He then slashed the wolf across the chest
Click to expand...

He dies from blod loss. 

Snake laid on the edge


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf snarled
> 
> 
> 
> He then slashed the wolf across the chest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dies from blod loss.
> 
> Snake laid on the edge
Click to expand...

"Well that was easy enough" Quail said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then slashed the wolf across the chest
> 
> 
> 
> He dies from blod loss.
> 
> Snake laid on the edge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well that was easy enough" Quail said
Click to expand...

She whinied


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He dies from blod loss.
> 
> Snake laid on the edge
> 
> 
> 
> "Well that was easy enough" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinied
Click to expand...

"Whats wrong?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well that was easy enough" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> She whinied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Whats wrong?" he asked
Click to expand...

"where is the pup?"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinied
> 
> 
> 
> "Whats wrong?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "where is the pup?"
Click to expand...

he sighed and started to run back to where he had left the pup


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whats wrong?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "where is the pup?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he sighed and started to run back to where he had left the pup
Click to expand...

The pup lay cowering under a tree


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "where is the pup?"
> 
> 
> 
> he sighed and started to run back to where he had left the pup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pup lay cowering under a tree
Click to expand...

"You will be fine pup" Quail said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he sighed and started to run back to where he had left the pup
> 
> 
> 
> The pup lay cowering under a tree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You will be fine pup" Quail said
Click to expand...

snake waited watching the forest intently 

"wyea" the pup said becoming more brave now that quail was here


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pup lay cowering under a tree
> 
> 
> 
> "You will be fine pup" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> snake waited watching the forest intently
> 
> "wyea" the pup said becoming more brave now that quail was here
Click to expand...

"Follow me" he said leading him to Snake


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You will be fine pup" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> snake waited watching the forest intently
> 
> "wyea" the pup said becoming more brave now that quail was here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Follow me" he said leading him to Snake
Click to expand...

The pup trotted beside him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snake waited watching the forest intently
> 
> "wyea" the pup said becoming more brave now that quail was here
> 
> 
> 
> "Follow me" he said leading him to Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pup trotted beside him
Click to expand...

They got to Snake


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Follow me" he said leading him to Snake
> 
> 
> 
> The pup trotted beside him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They got to Snake
Click to expand...

He rushed over and began suckle hungrily "thank you quail" snake said licking him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pup trotted beside him
> 
> 
> 
> They got to Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He rushed over and began suckle hungrily "thank you quail" snake said licking him
Click to expand...

"Anytime" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got to Snake
> 
> 
> 
> He rushed over and began suckle hungrily "thank you quail" snake said licking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Anytime" he said
Click to expand...

She smiled at him (remind me at in an hour to get off!)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rushed over and began suckle hungrily "thank you quail" snake said licking him
> 
> 
> 
> "Anytime" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled at him (remind me at in an hour to get off!)
Click to expand...

(K I will try) "Well Id better go hunting" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anytime" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled at him (remind me at in an hour to get off!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (K I will try) "Well Id better go hunting" he said
Click to expand...

"you don't have to if ya don't want to" she replied


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled at him (remind me at in an hour to get off!)
> 
> 
> 
> (K I will try) "Well Id better go hunting" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you don't have to if ya don't want to" she replied
Click to expand...

"Na I will go youve got to eat" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (K I will try) "Well Id better go hunting" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't have to if ya don't want to" she replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Na I will go youve got to eat" he said
Click to expand...

"are you sure?"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you don't have to if ya don't want to" she replied
> 
> 
> 
> "Na I will go youve got to eat" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "are you sure?"
Click to expand...

"Yeah" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Na I will go youve got to eat" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "are you sure?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah" he said
Click to expand...

"ok...." she said


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "are you sure?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ok...." she said
Click to expand...

He nodded then trotted off


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "ok...." she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He nodded then trotted off
Click to expand...

He came back with a raindeer


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ok...." she said
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded then trotted off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came back with a raindeer
Click to expand...

She looked at him tjankfully


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded then trotted off
> 
> 
> 
> He came back with a raindeer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him tjankfully
Click to expand...

"Here you go" Quail said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came back with a raindeer
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him tjankfully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Here you go" Quail said
Click to expand...

"you eat first"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him tjankfully
> 
> 
> 
> "Here you go" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you eat first"
Click to expand...

"No you eat first" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Here you go" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> "you eat first"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No you eat first" he said
Click to expand...

"please, eat first"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you eat first"
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat first" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "please, eat first"
Click to expand...

"No you eat first" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat first" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "please, eat first"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No you eat first" he said
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes playfully "I guess" she said beginning to eat.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "please, eat first"
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat first" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes playfully "I guess" she said beginning to eat.
Click to expand...

He got  up and was gone but came back shortly with a rabbit


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No you eat first" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes playfully "I guess" she said beginning to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got  up and was gone but came back shortly with a rabbit
Click to expand...

She stopped in mid bite. _"silly quail, they could eat together"_ she paused _"couldn't they?"_


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes playfully "I guess" she said beginning to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> He got  up and was gone but came back shortly with a rabbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stopped in mid bite. _"silly quail, they could eat together"_ she paused _"couldn't they?"_
Click to expand...

He layed down watching her


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got  up and was gone but came back shortly with a rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> She stopped in mid bite. _"silly quail, they could eat together"_ she paused _"couldn't they?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He layed down watching her
Click to expand...

She finished eating. Then looked at quail.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stopped in mid bite. _"silly quail, they could eat together"_ she paused _"couldn't they?"_
> 
> 
> 
> He layed down watching her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She finished eating. Then looked at quail.
Click to expand...

He smiled and started eating


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He layed down watching her
> 
> 
> 
> She finished eating. Then looked at quail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled and started eating
Click to expand...

She sighed and watch him.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She finished eating. Then looked at quail.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and started eating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed and watch him.
Click to expand...

He finished 

he was already bored


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and started eating
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed and watch him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He finished
> 
> he was already bored
Click to expand...

She watched him. She licked the pup. "I'm sorry I cant hunt with you"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed and watch him.
> 
> 
> 
> He finished
> 
> he was already bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched him. She licked the pup. "I'm sorry I cant hunt with you"
Click to expand...

"Its fine" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He finished
> 
> he was already bored
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him. She licked the pup. "I'm sorry I cant hunt with you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Its fine" he said
Click to expand...

"you promise"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him. She licked the pup. "I'm sorry I cant hunt with you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Its fine" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you promise"
Click to expand...

"Yeah" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Its fine" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "you promise"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah" he said
Click to expand...

"ok" she said trailing off


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you promise"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ok" she said trailing off
Click to expand...

he watched her


----------



## Quinn4321

Fern crept around the edges of the pack territory, a scar on her shoulder rippling over her lean muscles.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> Fern crept around the edges of the pack territory, a scar on her shoulder rippling over her lean muscles.


"You still here" Quail said


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fern crept around the edges of the pack territory, a scar on her shoulder rippling over her lean muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> "You still here" Quail said
Click to expand...

She flattened her ears and lowered herself, glancing at the ground. " Yeah...."she said " Don't hurt me..." she whined


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fern crept around the edges of the pack territory, a scar on her shoulder rippling over her lean muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> "You still here" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She flattened her ears and lowered herself, glancing at the ground. " Yeah...."she said " Don't hurt me..." she whined
Click to expand...

"I wont as long as you dont cause any trouble" Quail said


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You still here" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> She flattened her ears and lowered herself, glancing at the ground. " Yeah...."she said " Don't hurt me..." she whined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wont as long as you dont cause any trouble" Quail said
Click to expand...

" Ok" she whined, slinking away with her tail between her legs and hoping he didn't demand anything........ else.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She flattened her ears and lowered herself, glancing at the ground. " Yeah...."she said " Don't hurt me..." she whined
> 
> 
> 
> "I wont as long as you dont cause any trouble" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " Ok" she whined, slinking away with her tail between her legs and hoping he didn't demand anything........ else.
Click to expand...

"One more thing whats your life story" Quail asked


----------



## the fisherman

(hello?)


----------



## Quinn4321

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wont as long as you dont cause any trouble" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> " Ok" she whined, slinking away with her tail between her legs and hoping he didn't demand anything........ else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "One more thing whats your life story" Quail asked
Click to expand...

( sorry )
" I'm not telling you " she said warily.


----------



## the fisherman

Quinn4321 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Ok" she whined, slinking away with her tail between her legs and hoping he didn't demand anything........ else.
> 
> 
> 
> "One more thing whats your life story" Quail asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( sorry )
> " I'm not telling you " she said warily.
Click to expand...

"Oh well I wasnt gonna hurt you anyway just remember dont cause any trouble" he said


----------



## the fisherman

(Hello?)


----------



## thecow

the fisherman said:
			
		

> (Hello?)


(hi im thecow)


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Quinn4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One more thing whats your life story" Quail asked
> 
> 
> 
> ( sorry )
> " I'm not telling you " she said warily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh well I wasnt gonna hurt you anyway just remember dont cause any trouble" he said
Click to expand...

he walked off


----------



## DuckLover2399

Snake lay in ambush of a small deer. A similer black hewolf crouched beside her excitement in his eyes.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Snake lay in ambush of a small deer. A similer black hewolf crouched beside her excitement in his eyes.


Quail was wondering where they were


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake lay in ambush of a small deer. A similer black hewolf crouched beside her excitement in his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was wondering where they were
Click to expand...

Snake nodded and the wolf shot forward taking down the deer swiftly. He looked at her quesriongly. She smiled "good job kato". He looked at her smiling with glittering black eyes. Snake nodded toward her small den. "ok momma" the big he wolf said dragging the deer toward it.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake lay in ambush of a small deer. A similer black hewolf crouched beside her excitement in his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was wondering where they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake nodded and the wolf shot forward taking down the deer swiftly. He looked at her quesriongly. She smiled "good job kato". He looked at her smiling with glittering black eyes. Snake nodded toward her small den. "ok momma" the big he wolf said dragging the deer toward it.
Click to expand...

"You guys hunted without me" said Quail


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail was wondering where they were
> 
> 
> 
> Snake nodded and the wolf shot forward taking down the deer swiftly. He looked at her quesriongly. She smiled "good job kato". He looked at her smiling with glittering black eyes. Snake nodded toward her small den. "ok momma" the big he wolf said dragging the deer toward it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You guys hunted without me" said Quail
Click to expand...

She looked at him and tilted her head. "I looked for you but couldn't find you". Kato looked at him "sorry dad"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake nodded and the wolf shot forward taking down the deer swiftly. He looked at her quesriongly. She smiled "good job kato". He looked at her smiling with glittering black eyes. Snake nodded toward her small den. "ok momma" the big he wolf said dragging the deer toward it.
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys hunted without me" said Quail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him and tilted her head. "I looked for you but couldn't find you". Kato looked at him "sorry dad"
Click to expand...

"Its ok son" he said smiling "Sorry there was this odd wolf hanging around"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys hunted without me" said Quail
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him and tilted her head. "I looked for you but couldn't find you". Kato looked at him "sorry dad"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Its ok son" he said smiling "Sorry there was this odd wolf hanging around"
Click to expand...

(you want her to be pregnant with quails pups?)

Kato pirked his ears. He nodded and began to eat. "it's ok" she said nuzzleing him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him and tilted her head. "I looked for you but couldn't find you". Kato looked at him "sorry dad"
> 
> 
> 
> "Its ok son" he said smiling "Sorry there was this odd wolf hanging around"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (you want her to be pregnant with quails pups?)
> 
> Kato pirked his ears. He nodded and began to eat. "it's ok" she said nuzzleing him
Click to expand...

(sure) Quail smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Its ok son" he said smiling "Sorry there was this odd wolf hanging around"
> 
> 
> 
> (you want her to be pregnant with quails pups?)
> 
> Kato pirked his ears. He nodded and began to eat. "it's ok" she said nuzzleing him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (sure) Quail smiled
Click to expand...

(lol)
Snake layed down with a sigh. Becoming bigger by the day.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you want her to be pregnant with quails pups?)
> 
> Kato pirked his ears. He nodded and began to eat. "it's ok" she said nuzzleing him
> 
> 
> 
> (sure) Quail smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (lol)
> Snake layed down with a sigh. Becoming bigger by the day.
Click to expand...

"How much longer?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sure) Quail smiled
> 
> 
> 
> (lol)
> Snake layed down with a sigh. Becoming bigger by the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "How much longer?" he asked
Click to expand...

"a few days maybe" she replied quietly. Kato looked at quail. Then layed ontop of the den


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol)
> Snake layed down with a sigh. Becoming bigger by the day.
> 
> 
> 
> "How much longer?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "a few days maybe" she replied quietly. Kato looked at quail. Then layed ontop of the den
Click to expand...

(Does he know Quail isnt his real father)

he smiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How much longer?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "a few days maybe" she replied quietly. Kato looked at quail. Then layed ontop of the den
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Does he know Quail isnt his real father)
> 
> he smiled
Click to expand...

(no) P)

She looked up at quail with a slight grin. (byc)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a few days maybe" she replied quietly. Kato looked at quail. Then layed ontop of the den
> 
> 
> 
> (Does he know Quail isnt his real father)
> 
> he smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (no) P)
> 
> She looked up at quail with a slight grin. (byc)
Click to expand...

(K)

"Your going to have siblings" Quail said to Kato


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Does he know Quail isnt his real father)
> 
> he smiled
> 
> 
> 
> (no) P)
> 
> She looked up at quail with a slight grin. (byc)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (K)
> 
> "Your going to have siblings" Quail said to Kato
Click to expand...

Kato looked at him. "yes, I know"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no) P)
> 
> She looked up at quail with a slight grin. (byc)
> 
> 
> 
> (K)
> 
> "Your going to have siblings" Quail said to Kato
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kato looked at him. "yes, I know"
Click to expand...

"Kato, lets hear that howl" Quail said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (K)
> 
> "Your going to have siblings" Quail said to Kato
> 
> 
> 
> Kato looked at him. "yes, I know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Kato, lets hear that howl" Quail said
Click to expand...

He sat up and looked at quail. Much like a goth child P). He raised his brow, he howled looking for any other wolves in the area. It was long and beautiful.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kato looked at him. "yes, I know"
> 
> 
> 
> "Kato, lets hear that howl" Quail said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sat up and looked at quail. Much like a goth child P). He raised his brow, he howled looking for any other wolves in the area. It was long and beautiful.
Click to expand...

he smiled "Nice one"


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kato, lets hear that howl" Quail said
> 
> 
> 
> He sat up and looked at quail. Much like a goth child P). He raised his brow, he howled looking for any other wolves in the area. It was long and beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled "Nice one"
Click to expand...

He nodded and layed down


----------



## DuckLover2399

Snake moaned from inside the den. P


Kato was in pursuit of a deer


----------



## the fisherman




----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

>


 oh outy


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh outy
Click to expand...

what??


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh outy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what??
Click to expand...

 gtg


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh outy
> 
> 
> 
> what??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gtg
Click to expand...

Dang!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what??
> 
> 
> 
> gtg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang!!
Click to expand...

Why ya so upset?


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtg
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ya so upset?
Click to expand...

because Im bored


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why ya so upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because Im bored
Click to expand...

I see oh yea it's only what 9 there?


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ya so upset?
> 
> 
> 
> because Im bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see oh yea it's only what 9 there?
Click to expand...

yep 8:57


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because Im bored
> 
> 
> 
> I see oh yea it's only what 9 there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep 8:57
Click to expand...

I see hmm sorry i leaving, I know how much chu love me  as a joke


----------



## DuckLover2399

Gtg :/


----------



## the fisherman

bye


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> bye


k I'm leaving now


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> bye


Oh outy how I love you (as a friend of course),


----------



## the fisherman

.......


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> .......


 you no love me (*squints eyes* you know I mean as in friend silly)


----------



## the fisherman

still ............


----------



## DuckLover2399




----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Snake moaned from inside the den. P
> 
> 
> Kato was in pursuit of a deer


Quail walked up to her


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake moaned from inside the den. P
> 
> 
> Kato was in pursuit of a deer
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked up to her
Click to expand...

She smiled slightly and winced in pain


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake moaned from inside the den. P
> 
> 
> Kato was in pursuit of a deer
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked up to her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled slightly and winced in pain
Click to expand...

"Is it happening?" Quail asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quail walked up to her
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled slightly and winced in pain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Is it happening?" Quail asked
Click to expand...

"is it happening?" she repeated with a pained chuckle "yes darling"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled slightly and winced in pain
> 
> 
> 
> "Is it happening?" Quail asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "is it happening?" she repeated with a pained chuckle "yes darling"
Click to expand...

He smiiled


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Is it happening?" Quail asked
> 
> 
> 
> "is it happening?" she repeated with a pained chuckle "yes darling"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiiled
Click to expand...

She stuck her tongue out at him


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "is it happening?" she repeated with a pained chuckle "yes darling"
> 
> 
> 
> He smiiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stuck her tongue out at him
Click to expand...

He laughed


----------



## Quinn4321

My she wolf walked around camp.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Somebody NEEDS to RP with me here.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Somebody NEEDS to RP with me here.


I will!


----------



## LittleLady98

-Name- Dachu
-He-Wolf/She-Wolf- He-wolf
-Looks- Grey fur, blue eyes. Big and muscular. Very handsome.
-Your position- Is Alpha male available?
-Personality- Kind, cares about others. Is willing to fight to the death.
-Love/Mate/Like- No one yet.
-Pic- (I'll get back to you...  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

Yes. 

The alpha she wolf lounged on a large rock.


----------



## LittleLady98

A young he-wolf staggered out of the woods. He was holding a place on his arm where a deep cut was, it was bleeding.


----------



## DuckLover2399

She lifted her head, large ears perked lazily. Taking a large, dramatic, sigh the wolf pulled herself to her feet walking toward the he wolf.


----------



## LittleLady98

He coughed and saw her. He started backing up, afraid she would attack him.


----------



## DuckLover2399

She sat on her hunches, unimpressed by him. "Who are you?" she questioned her piercing auburn eyes watching him.


----------



## LittleLady98

"I-I am Dachu..."


----------



## DuckLover2399

"Do you need medical assistance?"


----------



## LittleLady98

"I think so..." He lifted his hand, and the gash came into view. It was deep, and bleeding alot.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Her soft white ears flickered toward him, "Come along." she said turning and walking toward the healers den.


----------



## LittleLady98

He followed meekly.


(I have to go...sorry. i'll be on tomorrow!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

She lead him to an enclosed den. Where a small black wolf was sitting on her hanches, looking toward the door as if she knew they were coming.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

Alexis watched the new wolf arrive as she sat on top of an overhang in the cliffs nearby, her ears pricked and alert.


----------



## LittleLady98

Dachu looked around nervously. He could sense he was being watched...


----------



## DuckLover2399

As soon as they stopped the unusually small wolf trotted over, and immediately began working on the he-wolf. Soon Dachu was patched up, the little wolf shoved a few poppy seeds into Dachus mouth.


----------



## LittleLady98

"What are the seeds for?" He said around the seeds.


----------



## DuckLover2399

"Eat them idiot." grumbled the small wolf


----------



## LittleLady98

He swallowed. And he was slightly hurt at being called an idiot. _That's a mean little wolf!_ He thought.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Your here. 

The irritable little wolf went to the back of the low den and layed down, "It's should be feeling better soon." she said watching him.


----------



## LittleLady98

"Uhh, thanks."


----------



## DuckLover2399

I just remembered The alpha females name! 

 "Your welcome." the little wolf said curling up. "Come along, tater doesn't like anyone here." Rieke said mocking toward the door.


----------



## LittleLady98

Dachu followed her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

"Would you like me to show you around?"


----------



## LittleLady98

"I would like that." He smiled.


----------



## DuckLover2399

She grinned, "Come on." she said heading toward the other dens.


----------



## LittleLady98

"May I ask your name?" Dachu asked her.


----------



## LittleLady98

(Clear out your inbox!!!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

It's clean!

She smiled, "rieke"


----------



## LittleLady98

"I am glad to meet you." He bowed.


----------



## LittleLady98

The RP will be under the title of "Greek RP (under construction)". Meet you there!


----------



## DuckLover2399

"pleased to meet you too,


----------



## LittleLady98

(Does she have mate?)


----------



## LittleLady98

*BUMP*


----------



## LittleLady98

Uhhh, anyone?


----------



## manybirds

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> Uhhh, anyone?


old thread comin back?


----------

